# Ist LotR das richtige für mich?



## GraPat (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo Frodo-Freunde,

ich habe mir vor kurzem die Herr der Ringe Triologie angesehen und nun auch angefangen das Buch zu lesen, nebenbei spiel auch ein bisschen SuM 2. Naja und da dacht ich mir, ich würde Mittelerde auch gerne mal 'betreten'. Ich überlegte so vor mich hin und kam plötzlich zu dem Entschluss mir mal LotR näher anzusehen.
Dazu ein paar Fragen:

-Ich liebe es mich im Mittelalter-Stil auszudrücken und ebenfalls las ich mir den Thread 'Das wahre mmoRPg' (oder so ähnlich) durch.
Ist LotR nun ein richtiges RP-Spiel, also gibt es auch viele die RP genau so lieben?
-Von PvP weiß ich bis jetzt noch gar nichts von, gibt es so etwas in einer ähnlichen Form wie in WAR?
-Welche Klasse ist den gut für einen der gern in einer Gruppe spielt, und jene verteidigen will?
-Housing? Wie ist das so?
-Trifft LotR auf mich eher zu oder sollte ich doch bei WAR oder RoM bleiben?

Hoffe auf Antworten, und danke schon mal im voraus!
Lg Paci

PS: Rechtschreibfehler sind absicht, damit ich eure Rechtschreibungskentnisse testen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Fox82 (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo werter Unwissender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Ich lege dir an dieser Stelle diesen Thread ans Herz: Die Suchfunktion du nutzen musst, junger Padawan!

Viel Spass damit und ich denke, dass damit alle Fragen geklärt sind!

Beste Grüße, Fox!

P.S.: Ich bin kein Frodo-Freund sondern sein Vetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## New-Member (6. Juli 2009)

GraPat schrieb:


> -Welche Klasse ist den gut für einen der gern in einer Gruppe spielt, und jene verteidigen will?



Was bitte ist das für eine Frage? Du willst doch nur das wir Wächter sagen und du weißt das diese Klasse auf das von der gesagte passt.

Also bitte, benutz doch einfach die Sufu, du bist nämlich nicht der erste mit diesen fragen


----------



## Liwanu (6. Juli 2009)

Ich finde das so Krass, dass viele in das Forum kommen und immer diesen Knopf finden für ein neues Thema. Aber die Suche findet kaum jemand! Wenn die Suche gefunden wurde, dann wird das gesucht sowieso nicht gefunden sondern nur der Button für ein neues Thema erstellen.

Ich will dir aber dennoch deine Fragen beantworten:

Es gibt genug Spieler die gerne RP betreiben und auch einiges dafür tun, dass RP betrieben wird

Zum PvP, ja man kann Lotro am besten mit dem PVP aus Warhammer vergleichen. Hier kämpfen aber Monster gegen die Freien Völker.
Spieler können sich ab stufe 10 ein Monster erstellen, dass gleich der Stufe 60 angehört. Ansonsten kannst du dein Char auf level 50 spielen und darfst es ins PVP Gebiet bringen.
Es gibt hier nur ein PVP Gebiet, dass darin besteht Aufgaben zu erfüllen und Burgen und Stellungen einzunehmen.

Jede Klasse ist gut für die Gruppe. HDRO basiert großteils auf Gruppenspiel. Es macht in der Gruppe am meisten spaß! Wenn Du deine Gefährten verteidigen willst, kann ich dir einen Hüter oder Wächter empfehlen. Es sind die Tankklassen im Spiel, wobei der Hüter eher ein Offtank darstellt, der aber nicht zu unterschätzen ist.

Housing ist schon toll, aber es steckt noch sehr viel potential drin. Du kannst dir ein einfaches Haus zulegen und es Einrichten. Es gibt auch eine Luxus Variante die mehr platz bietet für Einrichtungsgegenstände. Diese Einrichtungsgegenstände können gekauft werden, oder auch von bestimmten berufen hergestellt werden. Du kannst dein Grundstück mit Bäumen bepflanzen oder Blumenbeete anlegen. Es bietet noch recht wenig freiheiten was das Housing anbelangt.

Das größte Manko ist einfach, das die ganzen Housing gebiete sehr leer sind (Ich kenne aber meine zwei Nachbarn, da es meine RL Kumpels sind). Die Housing Gebiete sind Instanziert und es gibt mehrer Instanzen zum auswählen, bei denen man einziehen kann.

Ob Lotro auf dich zutrifft, nur weil du Herr der Ringe magst / Fan bist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich bin es ebenfalls aber genauso spiele ich gerne WoW/ Warhammer oder auch Herr der Ringe.

Der Text ist nur Kurz angerissen, wir könnten auch gerne ein ganzen Forum mit Infos füllen damit du es dir durchlesen kannst, was aber viele auch nicht machen. Es gibt aber noch etwas was du tun kannst, was wohl das einzig sinvolle ist - Erstell dir ein Testaccount, dann brauchst du gar nicht fragen zu stellen. Oder nutz die SUFU.


----------



## GraPat (6. Juli 2009)

Also erstmal 'Danke' für die Antworten, auch wenn sie sich nicht positiv für mich auswirken. Ich hab mich mit den Klassen ganz ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich viel auseinander gesetzt, also nein, ich wollte nícht das ihr Wächter sagt, da ich denn ned mal kenne. Den Thread mir Fox gepostet hat, habe ich mir jetzt auch durchgelesen und nein, ich habe die SuFu nicht benutzt. Bin nach Hause gekommen und hab an dem Thread weiter geschrieben. *Sorry, aber next time I'll use it, really!*
Ach und New-Member, ich hab meine Frage falsch formuliert, ich meinte eigentlich sowas wie einen PvP-Tank, so wie in WAR halt. Heiler und so Deffen mit 'Schützt da Kümmalinge', ob's so eine Klasse gibt wollt ich wissen.


----------



## Vetaro (6. Juli 2009)

GraPat schrieb:


> -Ich liebe es mich im Mittelalter-Stil auszudrücken und ebenfalls las ich mir den Thread 'Das wahre mmoRPg' (oder so ähnlich) durch.
> Ist LotR nun ein richtiges RP-Spiel, also gibt es auch viele die RP genau so lieben?



Das ist kein Rollenspiel sondern "Geschwollen reden". Rollenspieler werden seltenst geschwollen reden. Es gibt also eine Menge Leute die RP lieben, aber total anders als du, denke ich.


----------



## GraPat (6. Juli 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Das ist kein Rollenspiel sondern "Geschwollen reden". Rollenspieler werden seltenst geschwollen reden. Es gibt also eine Menge Leute die RP lieben, aber total anders als du, denke ich.



Ich meine damit nur, dass ich zum Beispiel eher schreiben würde: "Der Baum sieht alt aus, viele Sommer wird er nicht mehr erleben", als wenn ich schreiben würde: "Waauh, oida, ein baum!"


----------



## Haldimir (6. Juli 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Das ist kein Rollenspiel sondern "Geschwollen reden". Rollenspieler werden seltenst geschwollen reden. Es gibt also eine Menge Leute die RP lieben, aber total anders als du, denke ich.




war klar, dass der wieder angekrochen kommt...

"hey frodo dicker, mal bock mit nem ring fresh nach mordor zu cruisen?"

ja stimmt, die sprechen bestimmt so, das waren doch die worte in film und buch, oder nicht?
du weißt was er meint, also spiel dich nicht wieder so auf.


----------



## Vetaro (6. Juli 2009)

Haldimir schrieb:


> war klar, dass der wieder angekrochen kommt...
> 
> "hey frodo dicker, mal bock mit nem ring fresh nach mordor zu cruisen?"
> 
> ...



Tschüss


----------



## Haldimir (6. Juli 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Tschüss



jetzt fällt dir nichts mehr ein?
ach du nervst einfach. was kümmer ich mich eigentlich darum? wenn ich mich weiter jeden tag über deine persönnlichkeitsstörungen aufrege werd ich echt nicht alt. fragen über fragen. tschüss


----------



## Uktawa (6. Juli 2009)

Ach Leute...wenn ihr Euch zicken wollt...kauft Euch ne Badehose und macht Schlammketchen...

Zum Thema: Also HDRO ist sicher eine Welt für sich. Das liegt ja schon allein daran das es sich so sehr an den Büchern orientiert wie kein zweites Spiel auf dem Markt. Das RP Potenzial ist hier riesig. Größer als in anderen Spielen. Dazu kommt noch das die Comunity (zumindest auf dem deutschen RP-Server) gefühlte 90% RP betreibt. Was die Stimmung im Spiel um einiges hebt. Es kommt nur selten vor das mal ein Zwerg vor mir steht und "rofl" sagt.
Also wenn Du RP machen willst...dann geh auf den RP Server da bist du 100% richtig. 

Was die Klassenwahl betrifft, da kann ich nur sagen schau ins Klassenforum. Gibt zu jeder Klasse genug Erfahrungsberichte usw. Damit meine ich aber nicht das Forum hier sondern das Offizielle: http://community.codemasters.com/forum/for...splay.php?f=541

Ansonsten...viel Spass in der Welt von HDRO..und genieße jede Ecke im Spiel..es lohnt sich !


----------



## Gromthar (6. Juli 2009)

Haldimir schrieb:


> ach du nervst einfach. was kümmer ich mich eigentlich darum? wenn ich mich weiter jeden tag über deine persönnlichkeitsstörungen aufrege werd ich echt nicht alt.


Das lass es doch bitte und zeige Vetaro Deine geistigen Ergüsse in Form einer PM.


Einigermaßen lustig finde ich, dass der Suchende nicht einmal mehr die Suchfunktion nutzen müsste um Antwort auf seine Frage zu erhalten. Und wie ich schon einmal an anderer Stelle erwähnte: es macht keinen Sinn! Wieso Fragen stellen, die man sich selbst schneller beantworten könnte?


----------



## MacJunkie79 (6. Juli 2009)

Wer sagt, er wolle sich "mittelalterlich unterhalten", der hat oft keine Ahnung davon, wie man damals gesprochen hat. "Ihr" und "Euch" ist nämlich eine Erfindung Hollywoods - hat man innerhalb eines Standes überhaupt nicht gebraucht. Zu höheren Ständen hätte man es sagen müssen, aber erst wenn man angesprochen wird. Die haben einen aber sehr selten angesprochen. Also wird "mittelalterlich reden" schnell sehr unspektakulär, weil man sich eigenlich genau so unterhält wie heute auch - einfach die Anglizismen und Modewörter weglassen.


----------



## Gromthar (6. Juli 2009)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Wer sagt, er wolle sich "mittelalterlich unterhalten", der hat oft keine Ahnung davon, wie man damals gesprochen hat. "Ihr" und "Euch" ist nämlich eine Erfindung Hollywoods - hat man innerhalb eines Standes überhaupt nicht gebraucht. Zu höheren Ständen hätte man es sagen müssen, aber erst wenn man angesprochen wird. Die haben einen aber sehr selten angesprochen. Also wird "mittelalterlich reden" schnell sehr unspektakulär, weil man sich eigenlich genau so unterhält wie heute auch - einfach die Anglizismen und Modewörter weglassen.


Ach, das ist doch vollkommen normal. Für die meisten ist genau DAS eben Rollenspiel, auch wenn es mit einer Rolle selbst nichts zu tun hat. Wenn Rollenspiel ein schönes kühles Bier ist, ist dies abgestandenes Wasser.

Aber man kann diesen Spielern immerhin zu Gute halten, dass sie sich im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten bemühen die Stimmung aufrecht zu erhalten. Das ist mehr als die meisten Mitspieler.


----------



## Yukionna (6. Juli 2009)

Naja, ich bin ja auch ein verfechter von...Frage=Antwort.!

Wenn ich ein neues Thema sehe,bei dem ich das Bedürfnis habe mir gleich an den Kopf zu fassen und "oh mein Gott schreie" dann lasse ich es einfach eine Antwort zu geben.

Also GraPat,

zum PVP Spiel kann ich nicht viel schreiben jedoch denke ich was Liwanu schrieb trifft es doch sehr gut.

Housing,

um ehrlich zu sein,habe ich mir eine Hütte erstellt ein wenig eingerichtet und das wars.
Ansich ganz nett, jedoch habe ich meine Nachbarn noch nie gesehen.^^

Irgendwie Totehose.Aber rein Subjektiv.

Ein Gruppe verteidigen,

auch dies wurde schon erklärt,eigentlich braucht man ja,wie bekannt den guten Mix.
Der der die Mops an sich zieht,der der die Gruppe heilt,diejenige die den Schaden machen und jene die debuffen o. buffen also Monster schwächen in ihren fertigkeiten oder aber auch die Gruppe stärken.Letzteres dient auch der Verteidigung der Gruppe denke ich.
Also könnte ein Kundiger zB. für dich auch in Frage kommen,auch der Barde oder der Jäger oder.....

Ne,ein paar Klassen einfach mal 10-15 Level anspielen und dann entscheiden.
*g* ich habe zum Beispiel einen Kundigen angefangen wollte einfach mal Supporter sein und jetzt mit Lvl58 stell ich fest, "hmm nää iss leider nicht mein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  "-->*Blitzbirne ich bin*
Bin einfach abends zu Kopflastig um diese Klasse zuspielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  -


Aja,RP, bewunder ja Menschen die sowas umsetzten können und dies konsequent !
Der eine mehr der andere weinger und jeder betreibt es subjektiv so wie er der Meinug ist, es richtig zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele nich auf dem RP Server (wegen kopflastigkeit) aber wenn du RP machen möchtest, dann ist dieser deine Wahl.Es gibt auch dort,was ich so gelesen habe,einige die unzufrieden sind,jedoch ist "alles" "relativ" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und im großen und ganzen scheint die RP Polizei dort gut zu funktionieren.

Hehe,bitte,bitte nicht falsch vertehen liebe RP´ler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke in dieser hinsicht ist es von nöten die Augen offen zu halten und den ewigen Kampf gegen die "Verirrten" zu führen.

Yuki


----------



## Sewill (6. Juli 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Schlammketchen...



Schlammkettchen, Schlammketchup oder was willst Du uns damit sagen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krazel (6. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde auch man muss nicht jedesmal extrem geschwollen reden 
du wirst nur selten mit dwalin und co. reden müssen bei mitspielern lieber ganz gewöhnlich reden nur halt solltest du keine wörter wie cool oder so nutzen halt nur die alten deutschen wörter


----------



## Gaureth (6. Juli 2009)

Krazel schrieb:


> Also ich finde auch man muss nicht jedesmal extrem geschwollen reden
> du wirst nur selten mit dwalin und co. reden müssen bei mitspielern lieber ganz gewöhnlich reden nur halt solltest du keine wörter wie cool oder so nutzen halt nur die alten deutschen wörter



Was ich beim ersten Betreten der großen Treppe recht lustig fand ist, dass die Orks auch ihrten und euchten...

Das RP auf Belegaer (dem RP-Server) ist so gut und so schlecht wie auf den meisten RP-Servern, denke ich. Es gibt die ernsthaften RPler, (Epizentrum im Tänzelnden Pony, Bree), die Hardcore-RPler, und die "Casual"-RPler - und das übliche Drumherum von Raidern, Farmern und Flamern.

Die Abstufungen sind meist fliessend. Ich wurde schon als un-RP geflamet, weil ich bewusst nicht geihrt und geeucht habe. Es hat schon ein Spieler eine frisch eröffnete Gruppe verlassen, als ich nach der Begrüßung den TS-Server gepostet habe und im OOC anschliessend gelästert. Aber ich hatte auch schon mit Leuten, die ich einfach höflich angeflüstert habe, als die Gefährten für eine Aufgabe suchten, eine sehr schönen RP-Quest-Abend - mit sich anschliessenden Freundschaften.

Es gibt auch Voll-RP-Sippen, die auch komplett /sagen- und /schreien-geführte Raids machen, es gibt auch eine Sippe, die in ihrem Sippenhaus ein Bordell eröffnet haben, das an einem Tag die Woche geöffnet hat. Genauso gibt es aber Leute, die sich über RPler lustig machen und diese gerne provozieren, die imba sind und rumrofln.

Abschliessend - Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern, ich denke schon dass du schnell Anschluss finden kannst. Am einfachsten beim Leveln, oder frag im Beratungschannel einfach mal nach Informationen oder Hilfe. Ich denke niemand wird dir sagen wohin du dich scheren kannst.

Ich fühl mich auf Bele wohl.

Grüssle,
Gaureth


----------



## Uktawa (6. Juli 2009)

Sewill schrieb:


> Schlammkettchen, Schlammketchup oder was willst Du uns damit sagen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dein Leben muss ja echt Öde sein...


----------



## Vetaro (7. Juli 2009)

Die Ork-NPCs sind schlechter im Rollenspiel drin als die mittelalterlich-redner. Die kennen jedermanns Namen, obwohl er den Leuten doch gar nicht über dem Kopf schwebt.

Übrigens interessant, dass sich doch leute finden, die meinem ersten Post zustimmen. Das war ein typisches Beispiel von jemandem, der nur noch das Schlechte in allem was ich schreibe sieht.


----------



## -Gurth- (7. Juli 2009)

Gaureth schrieb:


> Was ich beim ersten Betreten der großen Treppe recht lustig fand ist, dass die Orks auch ihrten und euchten...
> 
> Das RP auf Belegaer (dem RP-Server) ist so gut und so schlecht wie auf den meisten RP-Servern, denke ich. Es gibt die ernsthaften RPler, (Epizentrum im Tänzelnden Pony, Bree), die Hardcore-RPler, und die "Casual"-RPler - und das übliche Drumherum von Raidern, Farmern und Flamern.
> 
> ...


das mit dem über rp lustig machen ist doch nicht etwa an sippen mit dem kürzel chaos im namen gerichtet?oder an sippen mit zahlen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@vetaro und gegenpart.....wird das nich langsam peinlich ,dass von euch nur offtopic kommt und man in jedem thead lesen muss was euch stört?geht doch mal alle zusammen zur eheberatung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (antworten zu diesem abschnitt werd ich einfach mal ganz böse ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

@thead-> das einfachste ist wirklich du probierst es aus.wenn du nach den 14 tagen denkst es ist nichts für dich hast du ja nichts verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (7. Juli 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Das liegt ja schon allein daran das es sich so sehr an den Büchern orientiert wie kein zweites Spiel auf dem Markt.


Stimmt wohl.



> Das RP Potenzial ist hier riesig. Größer als in anderen Spielen.


Kann ich nicht zustimmen. Welches Potenzial? Man kann durch RP nix in der Welt verändern. Man kann die Welt sowieso nicht verändern, also seh ich da kein "Potenzial".



> Dazu kommt noch das die Comunity (zumindest auf dem deutschen RP-Server) gefühlte 90% RP betreibt. Was die Stimmung im Spiel um einiges hebt. Es kommt nur selten vor das mal ein Zwerg vor mir steht und "rofl" sagt.


Das ist .... sorry, das ist schon fast ... das kannst Du nicht ernst meinen.^^ 90% betreiben RP??? Das ist so definitiv nicht wahr. Dass 90% nicht "rolf" sagen, das glaub ich Dir, aber still rumstehen ist nicht gleich RP. In der Tat findet RP in LOTRO ungestörter statt als in anderen Spielen. Es gibt weniger OOC. Das stimmt. Es gibt aber deswegen noch lange nicht mehr RP.



> Also wenn Du RP machen willst...dann geh auf den RP Server da bist du 100% richtig.


Wenn man ungestört bisserl Chat-RP haben will, ja. Aber dass das nun bahnbrechend ist, ist schlicht falsch. RP in WOW meinetwegen (auf "die Aldor") ist deutlich öfter durch OOC gestört, aber die Dynamik und Inter-Verwobenheit und schlicht der Grad der Öffentlichkeit ist viel höher. Dort RPen 50% und 50% stören. Auf Belegaer rpen 10% und 90% schweigen. Ist ne tendenziöse Aussage, aber sie stimmt auch so circa.

Es gibt sicherlich keine EINDEUTIGE Wahl "LOTRO". Das wäre einfach komplett falsch.  Generell gilt schonmal, dass wenn das HAUPTANLIEGEN RP ist, dann sind MMOs keine besonders gute Wahl. Und erst Recht nicht LOTRO. Da sieht die Reihenfolge in etwa so aus:

1) Reine RP-Lösungen, inbesondere in Neverwinter Nights 1/2 und Ultima Online. Gibt wohl auch diverse Freeshards, die sich Ähnliches mit moderneren Spielen vorgenommen haben, aber erstens ist das zumeist iillegal und zweitens hab ich da auch noch nie was wirklich nachhaltig Positives drüber vernommen.
2) Nischen-MMOs, unmoderne MMOs: Die vierte Offenbarung, Star Wars Galaxies, etc
3) kommerzielle MMOs und da eben, wenn die Ungestlrtheit besonders wichtig ist, LOTRO und wenn es eher die Dynamik ist, dann WoW (aber nur ein Sever) und mit Abstrichen Age of Conan.
4) der Rest
5) Free-MMOs


----------



## Vetaro (7. Juli 2009)

-Gurth- schrieb:


> @vetaro und gegenpart.....wird das nich langsam peinlich ,dass von euch nur offtopic kommt und man in jedem thead lesen muss was euch stört?geht doch mal alle zusammen zur eheberatung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab ich das in den letzten tagen so intensiv betrieben? Wo denn? Mir ist das nicht aufgefallen - ich dachte, ich wäre in der letzten zeit sogar ungewohnt friedlich gewesen.

Und du kannst das natürlich ignorieren, aber vielleicht findet ja jemand anderes, dass er mir mal die Meinung sagen möchte. Wenn man mir ohne beleidigungen zeigt, wo genau ich mich un-okay verhalte, will ich da gerne drauf eingehen um mich zu bessern.


----------



## Krazel (7. Juli 2009)

ich find ja sie sollten die orc texte abendern ungefahr so stat"Ich werd euch zermatschen kleiner Krazel halt wenn man zb hobbit ist " ich werd dich ,zermatschen kleiner hobbit und halt das alles zu denn restlichen völkern nur nicht zu elben und menschen da sollte i-was anderes gewählt werden

das ganze wird sicher ne tlange dauern da viele ja denn selben text sprech 
1 Tag arbeit und das spiel ist nochmal ein stückchen stimmiger


----------



## Tikume (7. Juli 2009)

Rollenspieler gehn sich ja gerne gegenseitig an den Hals im Streit wer nun das "richtige" Rp betreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Prinzipiell sollte man in der Lage sein über "Fehler" der anderen hinweg zu sehen. Und zum RP allgemein: Einfach sich eben vorstellen wie euer Char sich verhalten, wie er reden würde.


----------



## FloLeBlanc (7. Juli 2009)

Krazel schrieb:


> das ganze wird sicher ne tlange dauern da viele ja denn selben text sprech
> 1 Tag arbeit und das spiel ist nochmal ein stückchen stimmiger



Man sollte auch meinen, dass Codemasters es nach langer langer Zeit schaffen sollte zu verstehen, dass das Gegenteil von Ja nicht "Kein" ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (7. Juli 2009)

@Parat: Wenn Du meinen Beitrag noch mal genau liest, wirst du sehen das bei den 90% GEFÜHLTE steht. Also sind die 90% rein subjektives Empfinden meiner Seits. Das sollte Dir schon klar sein bevor Du auf meine Zahlen/These los gehst.
Vergleich mit/zu WoW kannst Du dir auch sparen da (wie ich immer und immer wieder sag) diese beiden Spiele grundverschieden sind und gar keine Basis für Vergleiche haben.
Was das RP-Potenzial angeht von dem ich schrieb kann ich gerne drauf eingehen. HDRO Ist allein durch seine Stimmung im Spiel (Musik, Optik, Chars, Quests ect) geradezu geschaffen dafür um RP zu spielen. Selbst RP Muffel (die es auch auf dem RP Server gibt) lassen sich hier und da von der Stimmung zum RP animieren. In anderen Spielen hab ich solch einen "Effekt" selten oder garnicht erlebt. Desweiteren kommen diverse Möglichkeiten im Spiel selber hinzu die RP gerade zu fördern. Sei es nun die Theaterbühne im Hobbitland wo regelmässig diverse Gilden Theaterstücke aufführen. Sei es das tänzelnden Pony in dem hin und wieder Barden ihre "Meisterwerke" zum besten geben und vom Publikum bestaunt werden. Oder seien es die unzähligen kleinen Begebenheiten die viele Spieler zum RP veranlassen allein weil es grade super in die Spielstimmung passt.
Grade RP Freunde und HDR Fans sehen unendliche Möglichkeiten. Und dazu bedarf es keiner von Spielern änderbaren Welt. RP heisst nämlich Rollenspiel...und genau das kann man dank der Stimmung im Spiel wunderbar spielen. So sehe ich das zumindest.
Querschläger gibt es immer. Aber ich hab bis her nur wenige getroffen. Und wenn man diese gekonnt "ignoriert" verschwinden sie schneller als sie kahmen.

Ich kann nur sagen neben Ultima Online war/ist HDRO bis her das einzige Spiel in dem ich mit Spass und vor allem mit Echo RP betreiben kann. Niemand lacht einen aus, niemand macht einen doof an. So jedenfalls ist meine Erfahrung im Spiel.


----------



## Lexxer240 (7. Juli 2009)

Nur mal so nebenbei ihr HDRo spieler reagiert immer gleich so angepisst wen einer nen thread erstellt wo es mehr oder weniger schon so gibt..warum?

nichtmal die WoW kiddies machen da so einen stress...dasn forum was soll man immer neues fragen irgendwan wiederholt sich alles


----------



## Gocu (7. Juli 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei ihr HDRo spieler reagiert immer gleich so angepisst wen einer nen thread erstellt wo es mehr oder weniger schon so gibt..warum?
> 
> nichtmal die WoW kiddies machen da so einen stress...dasn forum was soll man immer neues fragen irgendwan wiederholt sich alles



1. In keinem anderen Forum werden so oft die selben Fragen gestellt. Du hast Recht, irgendwann wiederholt sich alles, aber hier werden in einer Woche so viele Threads mit den selben Themen eröffnet, obwohl es schon viele andere Threads zu diesen Themen gibt.

2. Die Leute hier im Forum schreiben zwar sowas wie "Benutz die SuFu" aber helfen tun sie einem trotzdem mit Links oder ernsten Antworten. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist in diesem Thread z.B. Liwanu.


----------



## P-bibi (7. Juli 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei ihr HDRo spieler reagiert immer gleich so angepisst wen einer nen thread erstellt wo es mehr oder weniger schon so gibt..warum?
> 
> nichtmal die WoW kiddies machen da so einen stress...dasn forum was soll man immer neues fragen irgendwan wiederholt sich alles



Stimmt, die reagieren nicht so, sondern extremer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Also was ich bisher hier gelesen habe (weil ich mir vllt Lotro zulegen möchte), war alles nett und in keinsterweise abweisend, wie leider so oft im WoW Forum.


----------



## :oD (8. Juli 2009)

GraPat schrieb:


> Hallo Frodo-Freunde,
> 
> -Welche Klasse ist den gut für einen der gern in einer Gruppe spielt, und jene verteidigen will?
> 
> ...



Versuch es mal mit einem Hauptman. Zwar zu Beginn schwerfällig zu leveln, so wird er jedoch später in Gruppen immer wieder gern gesehen. Ein Hptm kann oft viel mehr für die Gruppe tun, als ein Wächter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (8. Juli 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> @Parat: Wenn Du meinen Beitrag noch mal genau liest, wirst du sehen das bei den 90% GEFÜHLTE steht. Also sind die 90% rein subjektives Empfinden meiner Seits. Das sollte Dir schon klar sein bevor Du auf meine Zahlen/These los gehst.


Ähm, tut mir leid, wenn Du meinst ich "gehe los" auf Deine Zahlen ... ich gebe zu, dass sich für mich eine Aussage wie "gefühlte 90% rpen" so liest wie "circa, genau weiß ich es nicht, 90 Prozent rpen".

Wenn Du damit im Kern sagen willst "ich bin so versunken ins Spiel, dass mir die 10%, die vielleicht rpen, vorkommen wie 90%", dann ... meine Entschuldigung. Nur vermute ich eben, dass viele unbedarfte Leser es lesen würden wie eine ernstgemeinte Angabe.



> Vergleich mit/zu WoW kannst Du dir auch sparen da (wie ich immer und immer wieder sag) diese beiden Spiele grundverschieden sind und gar keine Basis für Vergleiche haben.


Ähm .. ich mein das jetzt nicht böse, aber ... Du kannst nicht festlegen, dass man sich Vergleiche zu WOW sparen kann. Also .. Du kannst sie ja gerne überlesen, aber sie sind statthaft. Und in der Tat ist das ein Vergleich, dem sich LOTRO logischerweise stellen muss. Und ich hab ja mit keinem Deut gesagt WOW wäre generell besser. Es kommt halt drauf an, was man sich erwartet. Ich versuch halt noch, einigermaßen neutral Vor- und Nachteile anzubringen, die unterschiedlichen Probleme darzustellen. Mal davon ab, dass ich meine Aussagen auf einen einzigen (von rund 10) offiziellen RP-Servern in WOW begrenzte.



> Was das RP-Potenzial angeht von dem ich schrieb kann ich gerne drauf eingehen. HDRO Ist allein durch seine Stimmung im Spiel (Musik, Optik, Chars, Quests ect) geradezu geschaffen dafür um RP zu spielen.


Ich ahne, was Du meinst und doch kann ich Dir so nicht Recht geben. Halten wir mal fest: Die grafische Umsetzung ist sehr gelungen, das Spiel versprüht Athmosphäre und dabei werden alle Möglichkeiten der Engine optimal eingesetzt. Großes Lob und hier sind wir einer Meinung.

Dass das zu RP animiert .. ich kann mich drauf einlassen, dass dank der Athmo mehr Leute rpen, als sie es ohne tun würden. Dass aber zB der Questaufbau nun RP fördert, das ist ein Gerücht. Alles ist in Eile, gerade wegen den Questen. Das behindert Rp eher. Allerdings siehst Du das im Vergleich zu WoW oder ähnlichen Spielen, und da hast Du wieder Recht. Die Questtexte sind besser und wahrscheinlich questen deswegen auch mehr Leute im RP. Dem Vergleich zu dem von Dir erwähnten UO hält es schon nicht stand. Aber gut, das tut auch kein anderes modernes MMO. Nur hab ich meine Kernaussagen ja gar nicht bzgl anderer modernen MMOs getroffen, die standen alle abgeschlagen unter "der Rest", also hinter LOTRO. Insofern sind wir da ja auch einig.



> In anderen Spielen hab ich solch einen "Effekt" selten oder garnicht erlebt.


Wie gesagt .. wenn Du "andere Spiele" sagst, meinst Du andere MMOs, und mit denen hab ich im Vergleich LOTRO ja gelobt, ergo haben wir keinen Dissens. Dass andere RP-Lösungen dennoch für das Hauptanliegen RP deutlich besser geeignet sind, kannst Du mir einfach glauben oder Dich informieren, das ist kaum bestreitbar.

ALLERDINGS heißt das ja nicht, dass das für Dich gelten muss. Das will ich damit auch nicht ausdrücken. Du scheinst sehr die durch die Engine bereitgestellte Athmo zu genießen. Das ist offenbar für Dich ein großer Faktor zum Genuss ... und der ist ja nicht wirklich nur ein RP-Faktor, auch wenn das reinspielt, im Sinne von Immerson, also dass man sich reinversetzen kann. Sei Dir gegönnt, alles sei Dir gegönnt, auch die bei mir davor platzierten RP-Lösungen erreichen alle nicht diese Grafik- und Soundqualität, die haben eben andere Vorteile.

-> Tatsächliche (nicht gefühlte) 100% beteiligen sich am RP
-> Es gibt durch die Bank weg SC und NSC mit Funktionen, also quasi alle Bereiche der Welt haben Anspielpartner, die man auch anspielen kann, da ist die Organisation besser. Also auch NSC kann man anspielen und sie reagieren mit mehr als nem Questtext.^^
-> Die Welt ist veränderbar und man kann folglich im RP auf sie reagieren (da würde man ein brennedes Archet eben mal löschen und dann wieder aufbauen, etc - nicht 4 Jahre brennen lassen^^)
-> Das Setting ist in der Tiefe explorierbar. Man kann mehr über die Welt herausfinden. Und zwar unendlich viel.
-> Die Handlungsfreiheit ist unbegrenzt. Dein Dieb kommt auf die Idee, den Bürgermeister zu entführen? Dann tu es, und die gesamte Welt wird reagieren (weil jeder von dieser neuen Entwicklung weiß). Du willst an einer Stelle im Dungeon nicht kämpfen, sondern ein Seil spannen, um die Gegner zu Fall zu bringen? Tu es, es klappt.
-> Die Charaktere haben tatsächlich etwas Unterschiedliches erlebt. In einem MMO haben sie im Kern (wenn man das im RP nicht eh besser ignoriert) die selben Questen erledigt.

Das ist dann tatsächlich eine ganz andere Dimension von RP. Wobei natürlich stimmt:



> Und dazu bedarf es keiner von Spielern änderbaren Welt. RP heisst nämlich Rollenspiel...und genau das kann man dank der Stimmung im Spiel wunderbar spielen. So sehe ich das zumindest.


Diese Meinung sei Dir gegönnt. Was RP heißt, weiß ich natürlich.^^ Nimm einfach zur Kenntnis, dass RP ganz unterschiedlich betrieben werden kann. Wenn man damit zufrieden ist, innerhalb der recht fixen Bedingungen, seinem Charakter Farbe durch Emotes zu verleihen, dann braucht man in der Tat keine Dynamik. Da ist es nur schade, dass das nicht mehr Leute tun, egal ob Dir das nun reicht, wieviele es tun. Sooo viele sind es nicht.

Nur kann RP natürlich auch heißen, dass man seinen Charakter eben wirklich Dinge tun lässt, die dann eben wirklich was verändern, und dass das eben auch andere respektive alle mitbekommen können. Das, was Du betreibst, und das meine ich kein Stück böse oder negativ ist das von mir angesprochene Chat-RP (wo ich ja auch ausdrücklich LOTRO für empfahl!). Man spielt relativ situativ eben seinen Charakter aus. Das ist fein. Das Thema ist eben entweder eine Art Kennenlernen, weil man oft neue Leute trifft ... oder ein generisches Thema aus der näheren Umgebung, meinetwegen der spielende Barde. Drüber hinaus fällt es schon schwer .. ja, dunkle Bedrohung, Mordor, blabla ... aber man kann Situationen weder ändern (für die Allgemeinheit), noch gibt es sowas wie eine Geschichte, die die Welt verbindet .. also eine von Spielern geschriebene Geschichte. Maximal in der eigenen RP-Blase ergibt sich da eine stimmige Welt, sobald man auf andere trifft, platzt die, denn ... der Balrog, den man zweimal tötete, muss jetzt vom 10.000en erschlagen werden.^^

Das sind alles Sachen, die Du nicht für wichtig hältst und das finde ich auch absolut okay so ... Nur Wegleugnen und "ist doch unwichtig" ist halt nicht richtig. Richtiger wäre die Feststellung "wer gerne so eine dynamische Welt will/braucht, ist in LOTRO falsch". Und dann sind wir uns wieder 100%ig einig.



> Desweiteren kommen diverse Möglichkeiten im Spiel selber hinzu die RP gerade zu fördern. Sei es nun die Theaterbühne im Hobbitland wo regelmässig diverse Gilden Theaterstücke aufführen. Sei es das tänzelnden Pony in dem hin und wieder Barden ihre "Meisterwerke" zum besten geben und vom Publikum bestaunt werden. Oder seien es die unzähligen kleinen Begebenheiten die viele Spieler zum RP veranlassen allein weil es grade super in die Spielstimmung passt.


Das ist alles nett aus MMO-Sicht, vielleicht sind es teilweise auch Alleinstellungsmerkmale .. aus der Sicht anderer Genres ist das kalter Kaffee, weil die das alles auch haben - und noch viel mehr. Wenn einem da irgendwo ne Bühne fehlt, würde man sie halt im RP bauen und dann ist da eine. Da juckt nicht so sehr, was schon da ist, man kann ja alles draus machen.^^



> Grade RP Freunde und HDR Fans sehen unendliche Möglichkeiten.


Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt kaum Möglichkeiten. Und das liegt, man möge mir das zugestehen, nicht dran, dass ich phantasielos bin ... und ganz sicher bin ich weder HDR- noch RP-Feind ... Ich kenn halt einfach auch RP-Lösungen, in denen ungleich mehr möglich ist (mit Nachteilen in anderen Bereichen, aber ganz sicher nicht im RP-Kern). Dann relativiert sich Dein euphorischer Blick auch ein wenig.



> Ich kann nur sagen neben Ultima Online war/ist HDRO bis her das einzige Spiel in dem ich mit Spass und vor allem mit Echo RP betreiben kann. Niemand lacht einen aus, niemand macht einen doof an. So jedenfalls ist meine Erfahrung im Spiel.


Wie gesagt, ich hab ja gesagt, dass man in LOTRO wunderbar ungestört RP machen kann, also lacht Dich auch keiner aus. Wir sind uns auch da einig. Ändert nichts dran, dass LOTRO (bzw moderne MMOs) eben nur auf Platz 3 der Rangliste kommen kann, weil Dich auch in den 2 Lösungen davor niemand auslacht, im Gegenteil, da würd dich jeder aktiv unterstützen. .. Äh, also wirklich jeder.

Glaub mir mal, dass ich mich da um ein differenziertes Bild bemühe. Und zu diesem differenzierten Bild gehört, dass - solange Du nicht Ansprüche in Richtung Dynamik entwickelst - Du absolut im richtigen Spiel unterwegs bist!

Dazu meinen Glückwunsch. (Und das ohne die geringste Ironie, etc)


----------



## Jayla (8. Juli 2009)

GraPat schrieb:


> gekommen und hab an dem Thread weiter geschrieben. *Sorry, aber next time I'll use it, really!*




Das sagen sie alle. *kicher*
/huscht aus OT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (8. Juli 2009)

Die RP-Heinis streiten sich um die Definition von RP - mir läufts kalt den Rücken runter, schnell raus hier!!!!11111 Waaaaaaaaaaaagghhhh


----------



## byvo (8. Juli 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Die RP-Heinis streiten sich um die Definition von RP - mir läufts kalt den Rücken runter, schnell raus hier!!!!11111 Waaaaaaaaaaaagghhhh




ohja, welch sinnlos diskussion hier geführt wird...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Restmüll (8. Juli 2009)

byvo schrieb:


> ohja, welch sinnlos diskussion hier geführt wird...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ihr sinnlose Diskussionen sucht, schaut doch mal in die WoW - Foren....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, im Ernst....finde die Diskussionen hier recht locker und angebracht, und beleidigt wird ja eigentlich auch niemand.

Irgendwie macht sowas auch den Charme der Community aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## byvo (9. Juli 2009)

stimmt schon...

Allerdings kann man bei diesem Thema doch nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen... Der eine spielt so, der andere so...

So lange keiner beleidigt wird oder die Foren-, bzw Spiel-regeln missachtet werden, ist es doch egal... Alle haben ihren Spaß und keiner fällt hinten runter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Flower Power für alle...


----------



## Parat (9. Juli 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Die RP-Heinis streiten sich um die Definition von RP - mir läufts kalt den Rücken runter, schnell raus hier!!!!11111 Waaaaaaaaaaaagghhhh


Wo?

Niemand stritt sich um eine Definition, es haben zwei Leute ihre Aufassung nebeneinander gestellt. Unter Erwachsenen ist das durchaus möglich, ohne dass das Streit ist.^^

Ergo: Nimm Dir nen Keks, die nächsten Postings sind sicherlich alle wieder kurz und erfordern nicht allzuviel Textverständnis.


----------



## Tharasala (9. Juli 2009)

> 1) Reine RP-Lösungen, inbesondere in Neverwinter Nights 1/2 und Ultima Online. Gibt wohl auch diverse Freeshards, die sich Ähnliches mit moderneren Spielen vorgenommen haben, aber erstens ist das zumeist iillegal und zweitens hab ich da auch noch nie was wirklich nachhaltig Positives drüber vernommen.
> 2) Nischen-MMOs, unmoderne MMOs: Die vierte Offenbarung, Star Wars Galaxies, etc
> 3) kommerzielle MMOs und da eben, wenn die Ungestlrtheit besonders wichtig ist, LOTRO und wenn es eher die Dynamik ist, dann WoW (aber nur ein Sever) und mit Abstrichen Age of Conan.
> 4) der Rest
> 5) Free-MMOs


Ernsthaft, das alles ist doch nichts gegen Pen&Paper RP! Wenn es rein nur um RP geht sieht alles in Deiner Reihenfolge alt aus......

Bringt aber nichts darüber zu diskuttieren, jeder Mensch mit genug Verstand wird das wohl wissen. Die Aussage war: "In Lotro wird noch RP gespielt" (oder so ähnlich). Dabei bezieht sich die Aussage dann nur auf das Genre MMORPG und die Möglichkeiten von selbigen. Damit fällt schonmal viel von dem oben aufgezählten weg weil es eben nicht zum MMORPG-Genre gehört. Dinge wie UO kann man auch schon fast nicht mehr dazu zählen weil die Spielerzahl doch recht gering ist, schon allein dadurch kann es schlecht als Vergleich herhalten für Lotro. NWN ist nichtmal ein MMO, was hat das in einem Vergleich mit Lotro zu suchen?

Ich will das gar nicht groß weiterführen, einfach nur wie blöd es eigentlich ist so zu argumentieren, bzw das so breit zu treten. Wenn ich Frage: "Wie ist es um das RP in Lotro bestellt?", will ich darauf eine Antwort im Bezug auf MMORPG-RP, und das dieses wenig mit P&P-RP zu tun hat, oder vom RP eines kleinen elitären UO-Spielerkreises ist dem Fragesteller dann wohl klar.

Was Du da quasi immer wieder hervorhebst sind ja quasi Sandbox-MMOs wie das zuletzt erschienen Darkfall Online, viele der aufgezählten Sachen finden sich dort, doch ernsthaft ist das eher ein RP-Grab......seltsam, wo doch alle Möglichkeiten da sind.


----------



## Parat (10. Juli 2009)

Tharasala schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, das alles ist doch nichts gegen Pen&Paper RP! Wenn es rein nur um RP geht sieht alles in Deiner Reihenfolge alt aus......


Ach Quatsch. Fast jeder unserer Spieler spielt auch PnP, ich selber ja auch, und ich denke, dass man es gut vergleichen kann.

Du kannst die Vorteile von PnP ja gerne alle mal aufzählen. In der Regel ist es beim Plot-RP etwas dichter, dafür weit weniger dynamisch und die Charaktere haben, durch die zeitliche Dichte, weniger Möglichkeiten, eine über das Abenteuer hinausreichende Persönlichkeit zu entwickeln.

Dass PnP per se besser ist als Online-RP oder per se besser ist als LARP oder per se besser ist als Foren-RP, das ist einfach Quatsch. Wobei natürlich niemand bestreitet, dass einem gegebenen Spieler X das eine mehr Spaß macht als das andere.



> Bringt aber nichts darüber zu diskuttieren, jeder Mensch mit genug Verstand wird das wohl wissen.


Na, dann zweifelst Du halt meinen Verstand an.^^ Ich bin dennoch der Meinung Du solltest da ein paar Argumente anführen, dann wärs nicht so ungestüm.



> Die Aussage war: "In Lotro wird noch RP gespielt" (oder so ähnlich). Dabei bezieht sich die Aussage dann nur auf das Genre MMORPG und die Möglichkeiten von selbigen.


Innerhalb dieses Genres wurde es auch vergleichen. WOW ist ja auch ein MMO, als ich zuletzt nachschaute.



> Damit fällt schonmal viel von dem oben aufgezählten weg weil es eben nicht zum MMORPG-Genre gehört. Dinge wie UO kann man auch schon fast nicht mehr dazu zählen weil die Spielerzahl doch recht gering ist, schon allein dadurch kann es schlecht als Vergleich herhalten für Lotro. NWN ist nichtmal ein MMO, was hat das in einem Vergleich mit Lotro zu suchen?


Das sei Dir ja gegönnt, dass Du jede Äußerung darüber hinaus als Off-Topic ansiehst. Nur ist es in vielen Fällen auch so, dass gerade Äußerungen, die leicht am Thema vorbei gehen, Erkenntnisgewinne bringen können. Dir jetzt nicht, das glaub ich Dir.

Einen Thread, wo jemand fragt "Wie isses RP in LOTRO" und 15 Hansbambel schreiben drunter "gut" und "soll gut sein" ... hat m.E. keine besondere Aussagekraft.



> Wenn ich Frage: "Wie ist es um das RP in Lotro bestellt?", will ich darauf eine Antwort im Bezug auf MMORPG-RP, und das dieses wenig mit P&P-RP zu tun hat, oder vom RP eines kleinen elitären UO-Spielerkreises ist dem Fragesteller dann wohl klar.


Es sei denn man kommt zB von "die Aldor" und ist gar nicht böse drum, wenn er die unterschiedlichen RP-Charakteristiken dargelegt bekommt. Oder er kommt aus manchem Browserspiel, etc, hat also online RP betrieben, aber im anderen Rahmen und ist deswegen ganz interessiert daran, dass er auch eine Stellungnahme liest, in der MMOs insgesamt bezüglich ihrer Limitationen bewertet werden.

Ich weiß es nicht, was ein Threaderöffner will. Was Du willst, kannst Du gerne sagen, würd aber noch lang nicht heißen, dass das für jeden Leser gilt. Für andere festzulegen, was sie zu wollen haben, ist schlicht pseudodiktaorisches Gehabe.



> Was Du da quasi immer wieder hervorhebst sind ja quasi Sandbox-MMOs wie das zuletzt erschienen Darkfall Online, viele der aufgezählten Sachen finden sich dort, doch ernsthaft ist das eher ein RP-Grab......seltsam, wo doch alle Möglichkeiten da sind.


Ähm, wo erwähnte ich Darkfall? Darkfall gehört ganz sicher in die unrühmliche Kategorie "der Rest". Mit Sandbox hat das wenig zu tun. Wenn man einen Haufen Idioten in einen Sandkasten setzt, kommt alles dabei heraus, aber keine tolle Sandburgenlandschaft.^^


----------



## Vetaro (10. Juli 2009)

Dieses andauernde (*nervige quietschstimme*) "Das ist alles TOTAL unterschiedlich und kann man nicht vergleichen" nervt mich übrigens unheimlich. man kann _alles_ vergleichen! Man kann sogar Orangen mit Regenwürmern vergleichen: Die einen sind etwas matschiger und die anderen findet man öfter in Brasilien.

Es geht, ihr verschließt einfach nur euren Kopf und labert so vor euch her. Ich vergleiche andauernd völlig unterschiedliche Dinge miteinander und komme damit großartig aus. Mal völlig abgesehen davon, dass der angebliche himmelweite Unterschied zwischen WoW und HdRO, wenn man ihn mal ernsthaft betrachtet, höchstens auf die Breite einer Tür zusammenschrumpft.


----------



## Montoliou (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo Vetaro,

es geht um das eigene Gefühl wenn man HDRO und wenn man WOW spielt. Gefühle kann man nicht messen. Du magst recht haben, daß rein technisch, questmäßig oder was auch immer, kein großer Unterschied besteht. Aber HDRO schafft es wohl seine Spieler an einer Geschichte teilhaben zu lassen. Und das sowas mitreissen kann sieht man auch an gut gemachten Kinofilmen. Dafür hat WOW andere stärken. Es versteht wie kein anderes Spiel an der Suchtspirale zu drehen. Etwas das Blizzard einfach in vielen seiner Spiele bisher gut hinbekommen hat.

So haben beide Spiele Ihr Berechtigung. Allerdings für verschiedene Typen Mensch. Das macht den "großen" Unterschied. Und das ist auch gut so.

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Tharasala (10. Juli 2009)

> Du kannst die Vorteile von PnP ja gerne alle mal aufzählen. In der Regel ist es beim Plot-RP etwas dichter, dafür weit weniger dynamisch und die Charaktere haben, durch die zeitliche Dichte, weniger Möglichkeiten, eine über das Abenteuer hinausreichende Persönlichkeit zu entwickeln.


Brauche ich erstmal gar nicht, den hier sprichst Du plötzlich Online-RP (ich denke Du meinst da RP-Chats) und Foren RP an. Diese beiden Punkten liegen aber mit dem normallen PnP am Tisch fast gleichauf. In der deiner Aufzählung, auf welche ich mich bezog, tauchte das aber gar nicht auf. Aber zur Erinnerung, hier nochmals Deine Aufzählung.


> 1) Reine RP-Lösungen, inbesondere in Neverwinter Nights 1/2 und Ultima Online. Gibt wohl auch diverse Freeshards, die sich Ähnliches mit moderneren Spielen vorgenommen haben, aber erstens ist das zumeist iillegal und zweitens hab ich da auch noch nie was wirklich nachhaltig Positives drüber vernommen.
> 2) Nischen-MMOs, unmoderne MMOs: Die vierte Offenbarung, Star Wars Galaxies, etc
> 3) kommerzielle MMOs und da eben, wenn die Ungestlrtheit besonders wichtig ist, LOTRO und wenn es eher die Dynamik ist, dann WoW (aber nur ein Sever) und mit Abstrichen Age of Conan.
> 4) der Rest
> 5) Free-MMOs



Alleine darauf bezog sich ein Großteil meiner Aussage. Und ganz ehrlich ich wehre mich deutlich wenn man PnP mit RP-Lösungen wie NWN auf eine Stufe stellt, den im PnP hab ich eine Sache die mir keine dieser Lösungen bieten kann, maximal Freiheit in meinem handeln. Wird mir die Freiheit genommen im PnP liegt das höchstens an einem mehr als schlechten Meister, aber grundsätzlich hab ich jederzeit die volle Kontrolle über meinen Char und kann jedes Problem auf die unterschiedlichsten Arten lösen. Ein Computerspiel liefert mir eigentlich immer nur vorgekaute Lösungen von denen ich dann eine wählen kann, egal welches.

Was nun das einbringen von Darkfall angeht geht  es dabei um nachfolgende Aussage:


> -> Tatsächliche (nicht gefühlte) 100% beteiligen sich am RP
> -> Es gibt durch die Bank weg SC und NSC mit Funktionen, also quasi alle Bereiche der Welt haben Anspielpartner, die man auch anspielen kann, da ist die Organisation besser. Also auch NSC kann man anspielen und sie reagieren mit mehr als nem Questtext.^^
> -> Die Welt ist veränderbar und man kann folglich im RP auf sie reagieren (da würde man ein brennedes Archet eben mal löschen und dann wieder aufbauen, etc - nicht 4 Jahre brennen lassen^^)
> -> Das Setting ist in der Tiefe explorierbar. Man kann mehr über die Welt herausfinden. Und zwar unendlich viel.
> ...


In gewissen Punkten kommt das einem Sandbox MMO am nächsten, zumindest im bezug auf veränderbare Welt. Aber ernsthaft, welche der von Dir vorgestellten Lösungen (siehe das Zitat etwas höher) bietet das hier?
-Also auch NSC kann man anspielen und sie reagieren mit mehr als nem Questtext.
_Auch hier behaupte ich wenn ein NPC reagiert, dann höchstens im Rahmen seiner Programmierten möglichkeiten, anders natürlich er wird von einem Menschen bespielt, aber ein MMO welches für jeden NSC einen Menschen bereit stellt ist wohl etwas sehr hoch gegriffen._
--> Die Handlungsfreiheit ist unbegrenzt. Dein Dieb kommt auf die Idee, den Bürgermeister zu entführen? Dann tu es, und die gesamte Welt wird reagieren (weil jeder von dieser neuen Entwicklung weiß). Du willst an einer Stelle im Dungeon nicht kämpfen, sondern ein Seil spannen, um die Gegner zu Fall zu bringen? Tu es, es klappt.
_Der Punkt ist besonders spannend, hier würde ich nur zu gerne ein einziges Computerspiel kennen lernen das mir alle Möglichkeiten bereit hält die ich mir da ausdenken könnte._
--> Die Charaktere haben tatsächlich etwas Unterschiedliches erlebt. In einem MMO haben sie im Kern (wenn man das im RP nicht eh besser ignoriert) die selben Questen erledigt.
_Auch hier wieder, welches MMO oder welche Deiner angebotenen RP-Lösungen bietet das?_

Insbesondere diese 3 Punkte bietet höchstens PnP-RP, in welches ich auch durchaus Online-RP(also Chat-RP), wie auch Foren-RP mit einbeziehe. Wie gesagt, ich bezog meine Antwort (deshalb das Zitat) auf Deine Aufzählung in der eben das gar nicht auftauchte.

Im Grunde geht es mir dabei nichtmal um den direkten Vergleich und das dieser wenig Sinn macht. Vielmehr geht  es darum zu sagen das Lotro keinerlei RP-Basis bietet aufgrund der Tatsache das X und Y besser sind, wobei X und auch Y im Grunde was vollkommen anderes sind und Dinge nicht bieten können die man eben in einem MMO sucht. Das heißt als erstes steht für jemanden der Wunsch da ein MMO zu spielen. Warum auch immer, das mag ja jedem selbst überlassen sein. Nun möchte dieser jemand aber auch gerne innerhalb seines MMOs RP betreiben und stellt dann die Frage ob ein Spiel dafür gut geeignet ist. Im Fall von Lotro lässt sich das leicht mit Ja beantworten. Bringt ihm aber die Antwort: "Ne, hör mal, RP geht besser in einem UO-Freeshard, oder einem NWN-Projekt, oder gar noch besser in einem RP-Chat!" wirklich weiter? Ich denke nicht, den anscheinend will hier ja jemand bewußt ein MMO spielen in dem er auch ein wenig RP betreiben kann.


----------



## Vetaro (10. Juli 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Aber HDRO schafft es wohl seine Spieler an einer Geschichte teilhaben zu lassen. Und das sowas mitreissen kann sieht man auch an gut gemachten Kinofilmen. Dafür hat WOW andere stärken. Es versteht wie kein anderes Spiel an der Suchtspirale zu drehen. Etwas das Blizzard einfach in vielen seiner Spiele bisher gut hinbekommen hat.



Und das ist genau die Art von vergleich, von der ich spreche. Dass man Klassen oder die Spielmechanik vergleichen kann ist ja klar. Aber wie du siehst ist es auch ziemlich einfach, zu vergleichen, wie und wo die Handlung und athmosphäre rüber gebracht wird.

 Und das ist ja eine der stellen, die gerne als _total unterschiedlich_ dargestellt werden - was aber kein Grund ist, es nicht zu vergleichen. Man kann seine Gefühle und ob man mitgerissen wird nicht nebeneinander halten und schauen, wie das so aussieht, aber darum geht es ja auch nicht.


----------



## Tharasala (11. Juli 2009)

@Vetaro

Tut mir leid wenn ich so rüberkam als würde ich jegliche Vergleiche niedermachen wollen, dem ist nicht so. Natürlich muß man Vergleiche anstellen. Mir gng es eben primär darum das man auch durchaus wenig sinnvolle Vergleiche anstellen kann. Stelle ich ein MMO neben ein PnP und betrachte beides unter dem Gesichtspunkt des RP ist logisch das ein MMO immer schlecht abschneidet. Ich kann diesen Vergleich durchaus machen den falsch ist er nicht. Wenn ich aber jemanden habe der ein MMO sucht mit RP-Potenzial ist dieser Vergleich einfach Unbrauchbar, da es dem betreffendem nichts bringt, da er ja explizit nach einem MMO mit RP-Potenzial sucht. Hier wäre dann höchstens sinnvoll als Vergleich andere MMOs ranzuziehen.


----------



## Parat (6. August 2009)

Hach! Da hab ich ja tatsächlich was überlesen.^^



Tharasala schrieb:


> Brauche ich erstmal gar nicht, den hier sprichst Du plötzlich Online-RP (ich denke Du meinst da RP-Chats) und Foren RP an. Diese beiden Punkten liegen aber mit dem normallen PnP am Tisch fast gleichauf. In der deiner Aufzählung, auf welche ich mich bezog, tauchte das aber gar nicht auf. Aber zur Erinnerung, hier nochmals Deine Aufzählung.
> 
> 1) Reine RP-Lösungen, inbesondere in Neverwinter Nights 1/2 und Ultima Online. Gibt wohl auch diverse Freeshards, die sich Ähnliches mit moderneren Spielen vorgenommen haben, aber erstens ist das zumeist iillegal und zweitens hab ich da auch noch nie was wirklich nachhaltig Positives drüber vernommen.
> 2) Nischen-MMOs, unmoderne MMOs: Die vierte Offenbarung, Star Wars Galaxies, etc
> ...


Sorry, aber dann kennst Du NWN eben nicht, oder Du kennst nur den Soloteil oder nur nicht Projekte, die sich RP auf die Fahnen schrieben. Ich hab in NWN allemale die selbe Freiheit wie im PnP bzw wie in Foren oder in Chats. Ich kann nicht alles in Engine tun, da stimmt, aber ich kann auch tun, was die Engine nicht hergibt - und damit liege ich damit mit PnP sofort auf einer Höhe. Ich hab da Spielleiter, ich hab Mitspieler, ich hab in der Regel Regeln oder zumindest die nötigen unausgesprochenen Vereinbarungen. Und fast jeder kennt auch PnP.

Es ist einfach nicht wahr, wenn man mangelnde Handlungsfreiheit kosntatiert. Das stimmt natürlich, und da hast Du uneingeschränkt Recht, wenn man die Solokampagnen durchspielt, aber online? Nö. Wie gesagt, da muss die Aufzählung schon etwas diffizieler sein. Es mag zB sein, dass die Tatsache, dass es eine begrenzte Engine gibt, den einen oder anderen denken lässt, dass es die Freiheit nicht gibt - und dass deswegen weniger Freiheit wirklich realisiert wird ... aber das kann man im Vergleich zu PnP natürlich mit Vorteilen auch wieder kontern.

Wo Du natürlich auch Recht hast: Die anderen Lösungen dahinter haben viel weniger Handlungsfreiheit, aber deswegen hab ich sie auch bzgl ihrer RP-Geeignetheit in eine Rangfolge gebracht.^^ PnP, LARP oder Foren-Play würde alles zusammen in Kategorie 1 gehören (ich hab mich aber auf PC-Spiele beschränkt) .. das sind alles letztlich in etwa gleichwertige, reine RP-Lösungen.



> In gewissen Punkten kommt das einem Sandbox MMO am nächsten, zumindest im bezug auf veränderbare Welt. Aber ernsthaft, welche der von Dir vorgestellten Lösungen (siehe das Zitat etwas höher) bietet das hier?
> -Also auch NSC kann man anspielen und sie reagieren mit mehr als nem Questtext.
> _Auch hier behaupte ich wenn ein NPC reagiert, dann höchstens im Rahmen seiner Programmierten möglichkeiten, anders natürlich er wird von einem Menschen bespielt, aber ein MMO welches für jeden NSC einen Menschen bereit stellt ist wohl etwas sehr hoch gegriffen._


Für jeden NSC einen Menschen brauchts btw auch kein Stück, Aber erneut: Für die erstgenannten gilt das. Weil es Spielleiter gibt, die auch in anderen Relationen als "1 Spielleiter pro 5.000 Spielern" vorkommen.^^ Für die anderen dann nicht mehr, deswegen stehen sie DRUNTER.^^



> --> Die Handlungsfreiheit ist unbegrenzt. Dein Dieb kommt auf die Idee, den Bürgermeister zu entführen? Dann tu es, und die gesamte Welt wird reagieren (weil jeder von dieser neuen Entwicklung weiß). Du willst an einer Stelle im Dungeon nicht kämpfen, sondern ein Seil spannen, um die Gegner zu Fall zu bringen? Tu es, es klappt.
> _Der Punkt ist besonders spannend, hier würde ich nur zu gerne ein einziges Computerspiel kennen lernen das mir alle Möglichkeiten bereit hält die ich mir da ausdenken könnte._


Die erstgenannten.^^ Weil die eben auf einer Höhe liegen mit PnP ... Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass die jedem gleich gut gefallen, aber von den Möglichkeiten sind sie mit PnP vergleichbar, wobei es gewisse Kompromisse natürlich immer gibt, zB kann man nicht einfach in eine ganz andere Gegend ziehen, was man mit der PnP-Gruppe könnte, aber ... eine 50-Mann-PnP-Gruppe könnte das auch wieder nicht. Es ist also klar, dass PnP Stärken im breiten-exploratorischen Bereich hat (ich entdecke neue Landschaften, neue Monster, neue Gegenden), während solche Spiele sich auf Tiefenexploration verlegen (ich entdecke neue Zusammenhänge zwischen Fraktion X und Fraktion Y, ich erfahre mehr über die Geschichte). In Letzterem können sie PnP in der Regel auch wieder locker schlagen.



> --> Die Charaktere haben tatsächlich etwas Unterschiedliches erlebt. In einem MMO haben sie im Kern (wenn man das im RP nicht eh besser ignoriert) die selben Questen erledigt.
> _Auch hier wieder, welches MMO oder welche Deiner angebotenen RP-Lösungen bietet das?_


Die erste Kategorie .. und in Abstufungen auch sonstige Sandbox-Lösungen, da hier das Spielerlebnis nicht vorab bekannt ist.



> Insbesondere diese 3 Punkte bietet höchstens PnP-RP, in welches ich auch durchaus Online-RP(also Chat-RP), wie auch Foren-RP mit einbeziehe. Wie gesagt, ich bezog meine Antwort (deshalb das Zitat) auf Deine Aufzählung in der eben das gar nicht auftauchte.


Die Spiele der ersten Kategorie unterscheiden sich nicht grundsätzlich von Foren- oder Chat-RP. Ist sicherlich vergleichbar.



> Im Grunde geht es mir dabei nichtmal um den direkten Vergleich und das dieser wenig Sinn macht. Vielmehr geht  es darum zu sagen das Lotro keinerlei RP-Basis bietet aufgrund der Tatsache das X und Y besser sind, wobei X und auch Y im Grunde was vollkommen anderes sind und Dinge nicht bieten können die man eben in einem MMO sucht. Das heißt als erstes steht für jemanden der Wunsch da ein MMO zu spielen. Warum auch immer, das mag ja jedem selbst überlassen sein. Nun möchte dieser jemand aber auch gerne innerhalb seines MMOs RP betreiben und stellt dann die Frage ob ein Spiel dafür gut geeignet ist. Im Fall von Lotro lässt sich das leicht mit Ja beantworten. Bringt ihm aber die Antwort: "Ne, hör mal, RP geht besser in einem UO-Freeshard, oder einem NWN-Projekt, oder gar noch besser in einem RP-Chat!" wirklich weiter? Ich denke nicht, den anscheinend will hier ja jemand bewußt ein MMO spielen in dem er auch ein wenig RP betreiben kann.


Ähm, dann darf er meine Beiträge überlesen, aber ich finde es sowohl für ihn als auch etwaige Leser nicht per deifnitionem uninteressant, meine Beiträge zu lesen.

1) Es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass dem Threaderöffner (oder einem Leser*) es im Kern um das RP geht, und erst in zweiter Linie um das MMO.

2) Es besteht vor allem die Möglichkeit, dass dem Threadersteller (oder einem Leser*) MMO nur ein Synonym ist für "ich möchte mit anderen zusammen spielen". Da ist dann der Unterschied zu NWN oder UO nun wirklich marginal. Es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zahlen. Nach meinen Infos spielen auf Bele etwa 5.000 Leute gleichzeitg.

((* = Hier wird bei jedem zweiten neuen Thread gesagt "benutze die Suchfunktion". Es sollte also nicht nur das Interesse des Threaderstellers zählen, sondern auch das Interesse derjenigen, die vielleicht ein ähnliches Anliegen haben ("online RP betreiben"), aber nicht genauso festgelegt sind auf MMOs wie der Verfasser.))

Nochmal zurück zu den 5000 Spielern und wieso das überschätzt wird.

-> Wieviele davon betreiben prinzipiell RP? (ich gehe von 30% aus, das macht 1500)
-> Wieviele davon betreiben es nicht nur in Gruppe, sondern öffentlich, sind also wahrnehmbar (vielleicht 40% -> 600)
-> Wieviele davon betreiben es JETZT im Moment, sind also nicht am Questen, Craften, etc (maximal 20% -> 120)
-> Wieviele davon sind nicht in Instanzen, nicht in Häusern, also wirklich auffindbar (70% -> 84)
-> Wieviele davon treffe ich auch, wenn ich jetzt meine zufällige Reise durch die Spielwelt anstelle? (maximal 10% -> 8)
-> Und inmitten dieser tausenden anderen Spieler, wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass mir die 8 potenziellen Mitspieler auffallen und sich RP entwickelt? (das schwankt erheblich, aber es werden definitiv nochmal weniger)
-> Und wieviele dieser Leute haben dabei wirklich ein RP-Verständnis, das mir schmeckt bzw einen Char, der meinen Online-Tag bereichert und eine Erinnerung wert sein wird? (und nochmal wirds weniger)

Ich glaub nicht, dass meine Zahlen so wahnsinnig daneben gegriffen sind (spielt es mit anderen Zahlen durch, nur zu^^). Defacto ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, in Belegaer auf RP zu stoßen, geringer sein als in jedem der kleineren, aber ausschließlich (oder zu größeren Teilen in Kategorie 2 obiger Liste) von RPern bevölkerten Spiele / Projekte. Einloggen, 4 Stunden RP betreiben, ausloggen .. Wer das will, ist in SPielen der Kategorien 1 und 2 schlicht besser bedient. Punktum. Wer aber unbedingt im selben Spiel auch durchchoreografierte Bossraids etc haben will, wer hunderte Zeitvertreib-Questen haben will, etc.... der ist im MMO besser bedient. (Wobei ich mich manchmal frage, wieso die Festplatten immer größer werden - das Beste aus beiden Welten hat man, wenn man einfach BEIDES spielt, das MMO für das MMOige, die RP-Lösung fürs RP).


----------



## OldboyX (6. August 2009)

@ Parat die Möglichkeiten in einem Computerspiel sind definitiv begrenzt. Auch bei NWN usw. Natürlich kannst du tun, was die Engine nicht hergbit. Das kannst du auch in jedem MMO, sobald du nämlich einen Chat hast und alles andere einfach "dezent ignorierst". Nur ist für manche RPler in diesem Fall die Engine eher ein störendes Element und man fragt sich wozu man sie überhaupt braucht. Bei ausreichender Vorstellungskraft und Fantasie, ist eine Engine doch nur eine klägliche bildliche Umsetzung der Vorstellungen bestimmter Einzelpersonen (die nicht die eigenen sind, es sei denn man hat das komplette Spiel selbst programmiert, alle Grafiken und Texturen erstellt usw.). Diese sind zwar auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad dynamisch, aber wie schon in den Beispielen können sie bestimmte Sachen keineswegs "live" umsetzen.
Wenn alle einer Stadt sich plötzlich in Zombies verwandeln ist das für Chat-RP kein Problem. Dies im Spiel umzusetzen, alle Figuren mit neuen Texturen zu überziehen usw. haut einfach nicht hin. Es ist zwar möglich, aber es dauert einfach sehr lange und unterbricht den Spielfluss gewaltig. Insofern kann man wirklich nicht behaupten, es gäbe dieselben Freiheiten.

Rp nur über Chat gibt einfach Freiheiten, die das Computerspiel wegnimmt. Genauso wie es niemals dasselbe ist, wenn man ein Buch liest oder einen Film schaut. Ich persönlich, lese in den meisten Fällen lieber ein Buch - besonders auch bei Büchern die als Filme umgesetzt werden, ziehe ich immer das Buch vor, da ich es mehr als Anleitung zu meiner Vorstellungskraft sehe, während der Film mir praktisch alles vorschreibt (Sprache, Ton, Intonation, Umgebung, Atmosphäre usw. sind alles bereits für mich interpretierte Teile des Textes - ich würde die aber lieber gerne selbst interpretieren).

Auch wenn Computerspiele und Fanprojekte deutlich flexibler sind als Filme, so finde ich ist das genau der Unterschied, den man auch zwischen reinem RP (Chat oder meinetwegen PnP) und einem Computerspiel hat.


----------



## Parat (7. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> @ Parat die Möglichkeiten in einem Computerspiel sind definitiv begrenzt. Auch bei NWN usw. Natürlich kannst du tun, was die Engine nicht hergbit. Das kannst du auch in jedem MMO, sobald du nämlich einen Chat hast und alles andere einfach "dezent ignorierst". Nur ist für manche RPler in diesem Fall die Engine eher ein störendes Element und man fragt sich wozu man sie überhaupt braucht.


Ich bin doch ganz bei Dir, wenn es darum geht, dass man auch ohne Engine vernünftig Rp betreiben kann.^^ Da gibt es keinerlei Dissens.

Aber es gibt einen fundamentalen Unterschied zwischen "ich spreng die Engine in einem MMO" und "ich spreng die Engine in einem RP-Projekt beliebigen Spiels".

Nehmen wir ein einfaches Beispiel: In der Engine ist integriert, dass man Monster tothaut. Unsere Gruppe kommt aber auf die Idee, ein Seil zu spannen, dann die Monster anzulocken, so dass sie darüber stolpern. Klassische Abenteuer-Situation, würd ich sagen.

Im PnP: Ich sage das dem SL, dass wir das tun. Dieser beschreibt, wie die Monster fallen und die Auswirkungen unserer Falle, so wir es geschafft haben, sie zu platzieren.

Im MMO: Wir vereinbaren untereinander, dass wir die Monster per Fallstrick zu Fall gebracht haben, aber da die nunmal nur umkloppbar sind, müssen wir sie quasi OOC umhauen.

Im RP-Projekt: Man konstruiert die Falle, die Auswirkungen werden auch geemotet und ganz sicher werden auch entsprechend die Monster außer Gefecht gesetzt oder gekillt. Dass WIR sie sozusagen umhauen und uns dann die RP-Realität zurechtlügen, ist nicht nötig.

Die Verwandschaft zum PnP ist eindeutig.

---

Und desto komplizierter das Anliegen, desto deutlicher wird das.

Beispiel: Wir wollen den Bürgermeister von einer bestimmten Stadt (im Spielsetting jeweils) entführen und Lösegeld erpressen.

Im PnP: Nunja, wir sagen den Plan dem SL. Dann wird ein entsprechender Entführungsversuch zusammen bespielt und am Ende hat man den Bürgermeister und die Spielwelt reagiert.

Im MMO: Gut, wir können den Plan fassen und besprechen miteinander. Die geeignete Location (sein Privathaus) gibt es eh nicht. Er hat keinen Heimweg, keinen Hinweg. Er ist (wenn überhaupt) irgendwo in der Engine platziert und bewegt sich nicht. Wir können verabreden, dass wir ihn irgendwie entführt haben. Wir können auch unter Umständen mit befreundeten Gruppen ausmachen, dass diese darauf reagieren. Aber da der NSC weiter an der selben Stelle steht und da der NSC wohl eh nicht so wichtig ist, selbst wenn er fehlte, wird so oder so wohl das nie serverweit bekannt werden. Die Spielwelt kann also nicht reagieren. Alle Reaktionen müssen von uns selber eingefädelt werden letztlich.

Im RP-Projekt: Nunja, Du planst das Ganze, spähst seine Wege aus. Und dann entführst Du ihn halt. Das weiß dann auch der gesamte Server und Du hast definitiv Reaktionen von diversen anderen Gruppen.

Auch hier .. Der Unterschied zu PnP ist marginal, wenn überhaupt vorhanden. Ich würd sogar sagen, dass hier solche RP-Projekte PnP überlegen sind, weil nicht nur ein SL die Reaktionen der Spielwelt verantwortet.



> Bei ausreichender Vorstellungskraft und Fantasie, ist eine Engine doch nur eine klägliche bildliche Umsetzung der Vorstellungen bestimmter Einzelpersonen (die nicht die eigenen sind, es sei denn man hat das komplette Spiel selbst programmiert, alle Grafiken und Texturen erstellt usw.).


Ich kann PnP-Puristen sehr gut verstehen, aber ich find manche Argumentation ein wenig ... künstlich. Du brauchst keine Engine für gutes RP (stimmt), also ist Engine schlecht .. der Rückschluss stimmt nicht mehr meines Erachtens. Es ist nicht nötig, aber es hindert auch nicht. Und dann kann eine Engine durchaus Vorteile haben. Vorteile, die man doch im PnP auch nutzt. Viele Runden nutzen Gitternetzpapier, um die Position der Chars zu zeigen. Einige Gruppen setzen Musik ein, um passende Stimmung zu erzeugen. In gedruckten Abenteuern kommen oft Bilder etc vor, die einem irgendwas verdeutlichen sollen. In einem Dungeon gibt es eine vorgefertigte Karte. Solche Elemente sind auch Engine und nicht per definitionem schlecht, sondern schlicht Geschmackssache.

Ich dneke ich besitze durchaus Phantasie, möchte aber auf Engine nicht mehr verzichten. Wieso? Es ist detailreicher. Außerdem bringt es der RP-Stil (man ist ja nicht auf Gedeih und Verderb in eine Gruppe integriert, sodnern man agiert viel mehr als Einzelperson) ist es auch nötig, dass sich die Leute auch wirklich voneinander trennen können. Letzteres ist btw die Kernschwäche von PnP ggü solchem Online-RP. Da hält PnP nicht mit. Stärker ist es bei einem guten SL sicherlich in der klassichen 6-Abenteurer-im-Dungeon-Situation.



> Diese sind zwar auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad dynamisch, aber wie schon in den Beispielen können sie bestimmte Sachen keineswegs "live" umsetzen.


Stimmt. Eine Engine hat Größe. Manche Sachen sind dann tatsächlich nur Gegenstand einer textlichen Beschreibung plus Phantasie .. Wenn man allerdings das Banner der Phantasie hochhält, dann sollte man schon zugestehen, dass es okay ist, wenn die Phantasie dann auch im Rahmen einer Engine mal benutzt wird.^^



> Wenn alle einer Stadt sich plötzlich in Zombies verwandeln ist das für Chat-RP kein Problem. Dies im Spiel umzusetzen, alle Figuren mit neuen Texturen zu überziehen usw. haut einfach nicht hin. Es ist zwar möglich, aber es dauert einfach sehr lange und unterbricht den Spielfluss gewaltig. Insofern kann man wirklich nicht behaupten, es gäbe dieselben Freiheiten.


Das ist jetzt ehrlich gesagt binnen 3 Minuten erledigt. Nicht in einem MMO, da ist das unmöglich. Aber ansonsten ... ich meine .. Du stellst ja auch einen unrealistisch hohen ANspruch. nein, man muss nicht wirklichdarauf sorgen, dass dieser und jener Hobbit-NSC plötzlich durch einen fast genauso aussehenden Hobbit-Zombie ersetzt wird, der auch noch die gleichen Klamotten trägt. Sowas kann man - Achtung, dieselbe Phantasie vorausgesetzt wie im PnP^^ - emoten als Spielleiter. Aber die Gegend zu säubern von NSCs und dann mit Zombies zu besiedeln (oder den einen NSC, mit dem man redet, durch einen Zombie zu ersetzen) .... das erstere dauert 3 Minuten, das zweite 10 Sekunden.



> Rp nur über Chat gibt einfach Freiheiten, die das Computerspiel wegnimmt.


Nein, das ist so in der Generalität Deiner Aussage falsch. RP über Chat gibt Freiheiten. Dieselben Freiheiten, die man in RP wie o.a. Lösungen hat, nur dass auch dort hin und wieder das Wort die Darstellungslücke füllen muss. Nur .. im Chat gibt es von vornherein nur das Wort. Es wird nur teilweise durch die Engien substituiert. Dabei geht aber nicht notwendigerweise Freiheit verloren.



> Genauso wie es niemals dasselbe ist, wenn man ein Buch liest oder einen Film schaut.


Da stimme ich Dir natürlich zu.^^



> Ich persönlich, lese in den meisten Fällen lieber ein Buch - besonders auch bei Büchern die als Filme umgesetzt werden, ziehe ich immer das Buch vor, da ich es mehr als Anleitung zu meiner Vorstellungskraft sehe, während der Film mir praktisch alles vorschreibt (Sprache, Ton, Intonation, Umgebung, Atmosphäre usw. sind alles bereits für mich interpretierte Teile des Textes - ich würde die aber lieber gerne selbst interpretieren).


Es hat aber auch erhebliche Vorteile, wenn Leute die gleiche Sicht auf die RP-lage haben, denn dann eignet sich diese Lage als AUsgangspunkt für verschiedene Pläne, egal wie groß oder wie klein. Ach, und btw ist das alles unter PnP-Spielern doch auch nix Neues. Dafür gibt es zB Quellenbände, um eben nicht vollkommen freie Interpretation zu haben.^^

Die klassische Situation bei PnP ist "Gruppe gegen Umgebung". Der Fokus liegt auf einer Gruppe von Leuten. Diese werden zusammen in Abenteuer verwickelt, etc. Da spielt PnP seine Stärken durchaus aus. Ja, manchmal teilen sich Gruppen (und werden einzeln abgehandelt), es gibt RP-Cons, auf denen konkurrierende Gruppen das gleiche Ziel verfolgen. Es ist viel möglich, aber im Kern ist es eben doch in 95% aller Fälle "Gruppe gg Umgebung". Wenn ich spiele, liegt der Fokus auf meinem Charakter. Das heißt nicht Interaktonslosigkeit, im Gegenteil. Nur mal so als Beispiele: Heute hat mein Schurken-Char einem Neuankömmling-Zwerg den Weg zu seinen Vettern zeigen wollen. Wir stießen auf Orks, wurden dann am Ende aber von einem Dunkelelfen beide überlistet und ausgeraubt. Dass das heute passieren würde, wusste ich nicht vorher. Auch nicht, mit wem ich spielen werde. Gestern geriet ich mehr oder weniger als Zuschauer mitten in eine Gefängnisrevolte inklusive Geiselnahme. Vorgestern hingegen untersuchte ich die Stelle, an der tags zuvor eine böse Gruppe ein Ritual abgehalten hat, getarnt durch einen Untotenangriff auf ein Dorf. Ich weiß nicht, mit wem ich spielen werde und ich weiß nicht mit wem. Und ich brauch dafür keine Verabredung in der Regel und ich kann das tun, wann immer ich will. Das sind schon auch ein paar handfeste Vorteile, die für mich selbst dann wichtig wären, wenn ich PnP bevorzugen würde.

Da versteh ich auch die Hybris nicht ganz .. ich meine .. die meisten bei uns spielen schlicht beides. Naturgemäß seltener PnP, einfach weil da der logistische Aufwand drumherum höher ist. ;-)

Und der Gegensatz zum Chat-RP ist sogar vollkommen artifiziell. Das IST Chat-RP, es ist zumindest eher Chat-RP als MMO-RP.^^ Dass die Tatsache, dass Du eine 3D-Umgebung dabei siehst, das Chat-RP schlechter macht ... das ist wirklich ... ein wenig zu sehr von sich auf andere geschlossen. Ich sagte ja an KEINER Stelle, dass es BESSER ist als Chat-RP (kommt da sicherlich auf die Umsetzung an .. wenn das Chat-RP sich an klassischen PnP-Gruppenstrukturen anlehnt, dann zähöen da auch ähnliche Nachteile). Es ist dann schlicht Geschmackssache.


----------



## simoni (7. August 2009)

Noch keinem ist aufgefallen, dass ein O in der Überschrift fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (7. August 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> Noch keinem ist aufgefallen, dass ein O in der Überschrift fehlt



Du musst hier wohl auch echt jeden pup bis zum Erbrechen durchdiskutieren, was?


----------



## OldboyX (7. August 2009)

> Stimmt. Eine Engine hat Größe. Manche Sachen sind dann tatsächlich nur Gegenstand einer textlichen Beschreibung plus Phantasie .. Wenn man allerdings das Banner der Phantasie hochhält, dann sollte man schon zugestehen, dass es okay ist, wenn die Phantasie dann auch im Rahmen einer Engine mal benutzt wird.^^



Klar. Es geht mir ja auch nicht darum, dass man es mit einer Engine nicht kann. Ich kann auch beim Film meine Augen schließen, oder sie sogar offen lassen und mir dennoch meine eigenen Bilder zum Film denken. Nur finde ich persönlich das eher störend. Ich bin kein PnP Purist, mir ist es relativ egal, wo und auf welche Art und Weise man sein RP betreibt. 

Nur gibt es für meine Begriffe ganz klare Unterschiede und sobald man anfängt Dinge "grafisch" umzusetzen, nimmt man der Phantasie der Spieler etwas vorweg. Dagegen kann man sich nicht verschließen. Liest man ein Buch, bevor man den zugehörigen Film sieht, hat man ganz andere Bilder im Kopf, als wenn man zuerst den Film gesehen hat. Wenn alle die Fantasie benutzen, dann bleiben viele Details eben der Fantasie des einzelnen vorbehalten. Sobald man dies grafisch umsetzt, wird eine bestimmte Version konkretisiert. Es kann nicht jeder seine Vorstellung von einer Bürgermeisterentführung gleichzeitig umsetzen. 



> Und der Gegensatz zum Chat-RP ist sogar vollkommen artifiziell. Das IST Chat-RP, es ist zumindest eher Chat-RP als MMO-RP.^^ Dass die Tatsache, dass Du eine 3D-Umgebung dabei siehst, das Chat-RP schlechter macht ... das ist wirklich ... ein wenig zu sehr von sich auf andere geschlossen. Ich sagte ja an KEINER Stelle, dass es BESSER ist als Chat-RP (kommt da sicherlich auf die Umsetzung an .. wenn das Chat-RP sich an klassischen PnP-Gruppenstrukturen anlehnt, dann zähöen da auch ähnliche Nachteile). Es ist dann schlicht Geschmackssache.




Nochmal, ich sage nicht, dass man bei RP-Projekten mit Baukasten-Engines nicht allerlei zusammenflicken kann. Nur prinzipiell zu sagen, dass es dasselbe sei, halte ich einfach für falsch. Vielleicht sollte man nicht von Grenzen sprechen oder von Freiheiten, sondern einfach davon, dass es ein Unterschied ist, ob ich nun eine Umsetzunug habe, oder eben alles in der Fantasie bleibt und diesen Unterschied kann man nicht wegreden (oder wegdenken). Es ging mir zu keiner Zeit darum, dass etwas "besser" oder "schlechter" sei und es tut mir leid, dass dieser Eindruck entstanden ist. Nur ist die größte Gabe des Menschen die Gabe zur Unterscheidung, und RP zu betreiben ohne eine "vorgelegte Umsetzung von Grafik, Sound, womöglich Sprache etc." ist einfach nicht dasselbe, wie wenn man selbiges hat. Auf jeden Fall, ist man ohne eine Umsetzung "gezwungen" sich mehr Dinge vorzustellen. Hat man eine Umsetzung, so kann man sich natürlich trotzdem, eine alternative Umsetzung vorstellen, ist aber von der vorgehaltenen schon befangen, sobald man sie gesehen hat. 

Ein Buch ist kein Film und umgekehrt und genauso sehe ich das bei RP mit "Umsetzung" oder RP ohne "Umsetzung". Beides hat natürlich seine Vor- und Nachteile, aber ich verwehre mich strikt gegen die Haltung, dass es dasselbe sei.


----------



## Vetaro (7. August 2009)

Heute in unserer Reihe "*Dichter, Denker, große Geister*":
 Die größten Gaben der Menschheit.

Platz 5: *Mitgefühl*

Platz 4: *Intellekt, Logisches Denken*

Platz 3: *Kunst und Kultur*

Platz 2: *Zukunftsgewandtes Handeln*



OldboyX schrieb:


> Platz 1: Die größte Gabe des Menschen, *die Gabe zur Unterscheidung und RP zu betreiben ohne eine "vorgelegte Umsetzung"*


----------



## OldboyX (7. August 2009)

@ Vetaro

das Zitat sollte lauten:

Die größte Gabe des Menschen ist die Gabe zur Unterscheidung (den Rest kannst du abschneiden, da ich leider ein Komma falsch gesetzt habe verstehe ich aber, wieso du zu dieser Interpretation kamst). Wir können das gerne in einer anderen Diskussion präzisieren, aber deine Plätze 2-5 gibt es de facto nicht ohne die Unterscheidung.

Für mein philosophisches Weltbild ist die Unterscheidungskraft nun einmal die größte Gabe des Menschen, ich weiß zwar nicht, wie dein Posting gemeint ist, aber etwas fundierter, argumentativ oder sonstwie relevant dürfte es schon sein, wenn du dem hohen Standard deiner sonstigen Beiträge gerecht werden willst.

Aber naja, vielleicht willst du ja die Aussage auch nur lächerlich machen.

PS: Ohne Unterscheidung könntest du nichtmal von 1 bis 5 zählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (7. August 2009)

Der Post gehört in die Kategorie "Grober Unfug"*. Mir war natürlich selber klar, dass du "Rollenspielen" nicht als die größte Gabe der Menschheit ansiehst.

_________________________
* diese Band hier übrigens auch.


----------



## OldboyX (7. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



We didn't start the flame war

Never gets old.


----------



## Odilion (7. August 2009)

ich wollts ja eigentlich nie sagen aber...

FREAKS! O_O


----------



## simoni (7. August 2009)

Warum Freaks? Oo


----------



## rhcurly (8. August 2009)

Odilion schrieb:


> ich wollts ja eigentlich nie sagen aber...
> 
> FREAKS! O_O



Wie recht du doch hast!!!

Trotzdem sehr unterhaltsam. Bitte macht weiter...


----------



## SireS (8. August 2009)

Liwanu schrieb:


> Ich finde das so Krass, dass viele in das Forum kommen und immer diesen Knopf finden für ein neues Thema.  ...



Ich find die Spacken die sich immer künstlich darüber aufregen noch krasser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man sieht schon am Titel worum es sich dreht und dann noch in den Thread zu gehn und oberlehrermässig mit dem Zeigefinger zu wedeln ist das bekloppteste, was es gibt. Habt ihr Langeweile? Sucht Euch Freunde, denen Ihr mit solchen Antworten auf'n Sack gehn könnt.

MMOs leben und entwickeln sich ständig weiter, d.h. wenn ich was wissen will, guck ich sicher nicht in nen monatealten Thread rein sondern mach nen neuen auf. Zum Glück gibt es noch andere als euch Freds.

HF


----------



## mausepaul (9. August 2009)

Herrlich...einfach Herrlich.
Immer wenn ich denke jetzt ist das Feuer aus, kommt irgendeiner und legt ´ne Kohle nach !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte, bitte nich aufhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (10. August 2009)

Zuerst eine Vorbemerkung um den Rest. Ich führe hier eine Diskussion mit OldboyX. Ja, sie sprengt das Thema des Threads ein wenig, aber ich vermute, dass sie für einige nicht gänzlich uninteressant ist. Da einen Flame-War etc zu unterstellen zeigt nur mangelnde Lesekompetenz, denn eigentlich befinden sich alle Beiträge ja durchaus auf angemessenem Niveau.

Hinzu kommt, dass man eigentlich an den Beiträgen ablesen kann, dass sich - wie bei fast jeder guten Diskussion - die Standpunkte aufeinander zu bewegen.

=======



OldboyX schrieb:


> Nur gibt es für meine Begriffe ganz klare Unterschiede und sobald man anfängt Dinge "grafisch" umzusetzen, nimmt man der Phantasie der Spieler etwas vorweg. Dagegen kann man sich nicht verschließen. Liest man ein Buch, bevor man den zugehörigen Film sieht, hat man ganz andere Bilder im Kopf, als wenn man zuerst den Film gesehen hat. Wenn alle die Fantasie benutzen, dann bleiben viele Details eben der Fantasie des einzelnen vorbehalten. Sobald man dies grafisch umsetzt, wird eine bestimmte Version konkretisiert. Es kann nicht jeder seine Vorstellung von einer Bürgermeisterentführung gleichzeitig umsetzen.


Prinzipiell hast Du natürlich Recht. Aber immer dann, wenn Du mehrere Gruppen (und erst recht viele Spieler) hast, dann brauchst Du eine Veranschaulichung, eine Art Standardisierung. Ob man das will, ok, kann ja jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich persönlich würd von der nicht mehr lassen wollen und finde das Problem weitestgehend unterschätzt.

Es ist ein bisschen wie Vetaros (Dir wohl jetzt nicht geläufigee) These: Desto mehr Grafik bzw Darstellungsmöglichkeiten, desto schlechter das RP. PnP und Chat-RP da auf der einen Seite des Extrems, dann ein Mottelfeld ala UO, dann am Ende Spiele wie die typischen modernen MMOs oder sogar Second Life. Ich würd die Beobachtung nicht bestreiten, gerade an den Beispielen nicht, wohl aber die Schlussfolgerung. Es ist recht einfach möglich, grottige PnP-Runden zu finden(^^), und ebenso ist es möglich, hervorragende RP-Umfelder mit guter Grafik zu finden. Für den Durchschnitt stimmt seine These allerdings.

Und wie Du selber sagst: Man kann nicht jede Vorstellung gleichzeitig umsetzen. Das ist aber die Voraussetzung für Mehr-Parteien-RP. Wenn ich alleine den Bürgermeister entführe, dann brauche ich eine Vorstellung. Kein Problem, krieg ich per Chat / SL vermittelt. Will meine Gruppe den Raub planen, dann brauchen wir eine gemeinsame Vorstellung. Das ist bereits Teil eines Diskussionsprozesses, wo wir im Prinzip unsere Vorstellungen auf die Vorstellung des SLs abstimmen müssen. "Und dann springe ich über die Mauer" "Moment, die ist 10 Meter hoch" .. und so ergibt sich eben die Abstimmung auf eine Grundlage. Wenn ich jetzt mehrere Diebesgruppen habe, die konkurrierende Pläne verfolgen, dann .... hilft irgendwann, wenn man einfach ne Karte oder ein Bild von dem Anwesen hat - und nix anderes ist Engine.

Desto komplexer das RP hinsichtlich seiner Dynamik, desto eher brauche ich wieder gemeinsame Anhaltspunkte. Du musst das nicht mögen und kannst die Engine-lose Spielweise ja gerne bevorzugen, aber einen generellen Verlust an RP-Tauglichkeit zu attestieren, halte ich für grundfalsch. Das, was man vielleicht an Vorstellungs-Möglichkeiten verliert, gewinnt man an Dynamik.



> Ein Buch ist kein Film und umgekehrt und genauso sehe ich das bei RP mit "Umsetzung" oder RP ohne "Umsetzung". Beides hat natürlich seine Vor- und Nachteile, aber ich verwehre mich strikt gegen die Haltung, dass es dasselbe sei.


Ich glaub es hat auch keiner behauptet, dass es "dasselbe sei". Es ging vielmehr darum, ob es die gleiche Spieltiefe erreichen kann. Es ist einfach ne alternative Form zu LARP. PnP,. Chat-RP, Foren-RP, etc. Insofern liegt es da gleichauf. Und von den Arten muss man ja auch nicht jede gleichviel mögen.^^

Dass verschiedene Formen verschiedene Stärken udn Schwächen haben, ist klar. Für Dich mag die Umsetzung in Engine ein Nachteil sein, ich sehe in der Dynamik von mehreren Gruppen / handelnden Personen ohne zentrale Steuerung, also in der belebtem Umwelt (statt nur einem SL, der die Umwelt spielt) einen massiven Vorteil und denke auch, dass die Chartiefe notgedrungen größer ist, weil man gezwungen ist, seinen Char auch in ganz anderen Situationen zu spielen, als der klassischen Abenteuer-Plot-Situation. Und ein gemeinsamer gespielter Kneipenabend holt das für mich nicht raus. 

Worum es mir nur ging, ist, dass, wenn man mit Engine spielt, und wenn man da RP betreiben will, es innerhalb dieses Genres ganz deutlich ein RP-Gefälle gibt. Das würde ich auch als ziemlich faktisch ansehen.


----------



## OldboyX (10. August 2009)

> Desto komplexer das RP hinsichtlich seiner Dynamik, desto eher brauche ich wieder gemeinsame Anhaltspunkte. Du musst das nicht mögen und kannst die Engine-lose Spielweise ja gerne bevorzugen, aber einen generellen Verlust an RP-Tauglichkeit zu attestieren, halte ich für grundfalsch. Das, was man vielleicht an Vorstellungs-Möglichkeiten verliert, gewinnt man an Dynamik.



Das, sowie dein ganzer Post geht nun gegen Behauptungen die ich nicht getätigt habe. Ich sehe nirgendwo einen Verlust an RP-Tauglichkeit. Nur kannst du einfach nicht abstreiten, dass man "flexibler" ist, wenn man eben keine Umsetzung macht.

Schon rein aus deinem Beispiel mit der Mauer:

SL entscheidet auf Mauer > Engine muss Mauer darstellen
Spieler will drüberspringen > Engine muss Sprung über Mauer darstellen
SL entscheidet Mauer = 10 m hoch:

So und jetzt wirds knifflig: 
Die Mauer war in der Engine ja schon da, und ist entweder unüberwindbar oder hat Höhe x. Also springt man entweder drüber oder nicht. Entscheidet der SL, dass die Mauer plötzlich 10m hat, muss die Mauer "plötzlich" hochgezogen werden. Klar kann man das akzeptieren, aber wenn ich als Spieler die Mauer sehe (die vorher schon da war) und ich sehen kann, die ist so hoch, dass ich sie überspringen kann. Plötzlich entscheidet der SL nein, die ist viel höher. Das ist doch etwas - naja - illusionsdurchbrechend oder?

Habe ich die Mauer nur in der Phantasie, kann ich natürlich versuchen auf deren Höhe zu schließen, aber der SL kann dann ohne weiteres die tatsächliche Höhe angeben, ohne, dass dies einfach bloß als eine masochistische Neigung des Spielleiters erscheint, der mir den Sprung verwehren will.

Nun kommt natürlich das Argument: Aber ein guter Spielleiter macht das nicht. Klar, aber dann muss man auch zugeben, dass in so einem Fall die Engine die Entscheidungsfreiheit des Spielleiters einschränkt.

Ach die Dikussion wird müßig. Es hat alles seine Vor und Nachteile und der Vorteil an der Umsetzung ist natürlich die greifbare Bildlichkeit mit der man alles vor sich hat. Doch sie bringt auch Arbeit und schmälert ohne Frage die Flexibilität.

Die Art und Weise, wie du die "Umsetzung" beschreibst lässt darauf schließen, dass du die Engine nur dann "ernst" nimmst, wenn sie gerade passt. Ist die Mauer gerade niedrig, dann nimmt man die Phantasie eben mal schnell zu Hilfe und "overruled" die Engine. Das widerum erzeugt eine Schere zwischen Umsetzung und Phantasie, da es eben dann nicht mehr zusammenpasst. Niemand kann ernsthaft behaupten, dass dies der ästhetischen Illusion förderlich wäre.


----------



## Kerodos (10. August 2009)

Also ich hab mir hier nicht alles durchgelesen aber er geht mal wieder darum das es zuviele Theards vür dieses Thema gibt.
Wäre es nicht möglich einen Theard zu erstellen wo alles vür neuanfänger drinnen steht (bin selbst einer Patche gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
mich würde jetzt gerade noch interesieren welche klassen sind in inis gesucht tank heiler oder dd (dd glaub ich weniger)


----------



## Gocu (10. August 2009)

Kerodos schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir hier nicht alles durchgelesen aber er geht mal wieder darum das es zuviele Theards vür dieses Thema gibt.
> Wäre es nicht möglich einen Theard zu erstellen wo alles vür neuanfänger drinnen steht (bin selbst einer Patche gerade
> 
> 
> ...



Also auf Belegaer ist es im Moment so, dass oft Barden und Hauptmänner gesucht werden. Außerdem werden auch öfter mal Kundige gesucht, aber es kommt halt immer auf die Instanz/Situation der Gruppe an.


----------



## Kerodos (10. August 2009)

dan nehm ich wohl barden gehe wahrscheinlich auch auf Belegear


----------



## Gocu (10. August 2009)

Kerodos schrieb:


> dan nehm ich wohl barden gehe wahrscheinlich auch auf Belegear



Nicht das du mich jetzt falsch verstehst, spiel die Klasse die dir Spaß macht. Du wirst natürlich mit jeder Klasse in Gruppen aufgenommen, da jede Ihre eigene Rolle hat und jede Klasse andere Voteile für eine Gruppe hat.


----------



## OldboyX (11. August 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Nicht das du mich jetzt falsch verstehst, spiel die Klasse die dir Spaß macht. Du wirst natürlich mit jeder Klasse in Gruppen aufgenommen, da jede Ihre eigene Rolle hat und jede Klasse andere Voteile für eine Gruppe hat.



Naja, man sollte schon zugeben, dass man es mit gewissen Klassen einfach leichter hat eine Gruppe zu finden (besonders was "pickup" groups angeht). Wo man als Barde oft gesucht wird, kann es sein, dass 10 Jäger schon "Schlange" stehen.


----------



## Parat (17. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das, sowie dein ganzer Post geht nun gegen Behauptungen die ich nicht getätigt habe. Ich sehe nirgendwo einen Verlust an RP-Tauglichkeit. Nur kannst du einfach nicht abstreiten, dass man "flexibler" ist, wenn man eben keine Umsetzung macht.


Sicher ... wie gesagt, bei mir dreht es sich um das Spielen mit 50+ Leuten, deren Pläne sich überschneiden. Im Chat um die klassischen Gruppengrößen, die im Wesentlichen den gleichen Plan haben. Spontanes Ändern / Konkretisieren der Umgebung ist bei der kleinen Gruppe okay, bei den großen, konkurrierenden Gruppen blöd, da sie dann verschiedene Bedingungen haben.



> Schon rein aus deinem Beispiel mit der Mauer:


Ich seh das alles weniger dramatisch. Notfalls kann das Wort die Engine overriden. Man ist ja immer noch Rollenspieler und nicht in erster Linie Enginespieler.^^ Aber im theoretischen Kern hast Du natürlich Recht.



> Die Art und Weise, wie du die "Umsetzung" beschreibst lässt darauf schließen, dass du die Engine nur dann "ernst" nimmst, wenn sie gerade passt. Ist die Mauer gerade niedrig, dann nimmt man die Phantasie eben mal schnell zu Hilfe und "overruled" die Engine. Das widerum erzeugt eine Schere zwischen Umsetzung und Phantasie, da es eben dann nicht mehr zusammenpasst. Niemand kann ernsthaft behaupten, dass dies der ästhetischen Illusion förderlich wäre.


Es geht auch weniger um die ästhetische Illusion als um die Vergleichbarkeit der Umstände, wenn Du eben nicht mit 5 Mann, sondern mit 50, 150 spielst.  Da im "Notfall" das Wort des "Spielleiters" (wobei wir nicht streng trennen zwischen Spielleiter und SL, aber sei es drum) sicher wichtiger ist als das Aussehen in Engine, wird dieser Vorteil natürlich auch mal aufgehoben. Theoretischer Einwand, ja. Nur .. ich spiele wahrscheinlich mehrstündig pro Tag und kann dann solche Kompromisse vielleicht einmal im Halbjahr entdecken.^^ Man muss nich päpstlicher als der Papst sein.

Und ja, ich denke die Diskussion hat sich in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst. :-)


----------



## Kildran (21. August 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Stimmt wohl.
> 
> 
> Kann ich nicht zustimmen. Welches Potenzial? Man kann durch RP nix in der Welt verändern. Man kann die Welt sowieso nicht verändern, also seh ich da kein "Potenzial".
> ...



erst recht nicht Lotro ? lol

wie bitte stellst du dir denn vor durch rp in der spielwelt etwas zu verändern ? und in welchem spiel ist das denn möglich ? 

lotro hat in dem sinne großes potential das es zum einen im gegensatz zu den meisten spielen die du genannt hast eine sehr gute story hat 
dazu kommt noch das du dich mit extrem vielen animierten emotes zusätzlich noch durch körpersprache ausdrücken kannst und das es ne menge zeug gibt das zum rp genutzt werden kann (zierwerk, erzeugnisse von spielern die wohl nur als rp items angesehen werdn können wie etwa pfeifenkraut usw.)

AoC hat auch ein großes potential , es nutzt nur keiner 

die meisten free to play mmo´s sind meistens relativ storylose grinder 

du willst mir noch net erzählen das WoW bessere möglichkeiten zum rp bietet oder ?


----------



## Squizzel (21. August 2009)

Kildran schrieb:


> erst recht nicht Lotro ? lol
> 
> wie bitte stellst du dir denn vor durch rp in der spielwelt etwas zu verändern ? und in welchem spiel ist das denn möglich ?



Ultima Online RP-Free-Shards

Das schrieb er aber auch. Das Spiel wird durch Gamemaster aktiv moderiert. Quests sind nicht vorgeneriert, sondern finden global statt und werden durch die GM geleitet.

Beispiel? Eine Gruppe spielt eine Quest in der es um böse Nordmänner geht. Die Quest wird zum Selbstläufer und irgendwann steht die Gruppe an den Toren des Lagers des Obermotz. Durch eine List gelingt es ihnen den Boss zu töten. Daraufhin werden die GMs die Spielwelt umformen müssen. Nordmännerspawn treten von nun an nicht mehr geballt in großen organisierten Lagern aus, sondern sind über die Map verstreut in Form von Splittergruppen.

Bei uns war es damals so, dass wir als böse Fraktion die behörden der guten Fraktion infiltriert haben. Am Ende waren die "gute" und die "böse" statt in der Hand der Bösen. Es bildete sich eine Untergrundbewegung die Anschläge auf unsere Chars plante um die Stadt wieder zurück zu erobern. Dieses Schauspiel zog sich über ein gesamtes Jahr, bis wir letztendlich flüchten mußten, da die Elfen eingriffen und eine unvorhergesehene Wendung eintraf. Die Elfen griffen ein, weil die angeblich guten, einen hohen Offizier der Elfen getötet haben und Hinweise verstreut haben, die auf uns schließen ließen.
Geht sowas in Lotro? Nö...


----------



## SARodiRIEL (21. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ultima Online RP-Free-Shards



...Laßt die Toten doch endlich in Frieden ruhen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Btw, mir wurde mal gesagt das sich Free-Shards (unabhängig von welchem Spiel auch immer) am Rande der Legalität bewegen, stimmt das?


----------



## OldboyX (21. August 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> ...Laßt die Toten doch endlich in Frieden ruhen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hängt ganz davon ab was du mit "Free-Shards" meinst, da diese Bezeichnung sich eigentlich nur aus der UO Szene entwickelt hat. Prinzipiell sind "Privatserver" (die nicht vom MMO Hersteller selbst betrieben werden) von WoW oder Everquest etc. nicht am Rande der Legalität sondern schlicht illegal. 
Nur wenn ein MMO-Hersteller seine copyrights aufgibt/freigibt (oder Dritten eine Lizenz verkauft etc.) kann jeder(oder diese Dritten) seine eigenen Server betreiben.


----------



## Vetaro (21. August 2009)

Wie z.B. bei Phantasy Star Online?


----------



## Parat (22. August 2009)

Kildran schrieb:


> erst recht nicht Lotro ? lol
> 
> wie bitte stellst du dir denn vor durch rp in der spielwelt etwas zu verändern ? und in welchem spiel ist das denn möglich ?


Ich hab die Reihenfolge genannt hinsichtlich RP-Möglichkeiten. Ich hab nicht die Story bewertet, sondern nur das RP. Und da liegt LOTRO ganz gut für ein MMO, andere Spielgenres lagen halt davor. Ähja, und in denen ist es dann leicht möglich, die Spielwelt zu verändern.



> lotro hat in dem sinne großes potential das es zum einen im gegensatz zu den meisten spielen die du genannt hast eine sehr gute story hat


Eine Story ist was Feines, aber wenn 10.000 Leute die exakt gleiche Story durchspielen, dann ist das weder Basis noch Nutzen für das Ausspielen von Rollen.^^ Warum? Weil es bereits in sich unlogisch ist. 

Logisch wäre, wenn der eine das eine tut, der andere was anders, und wenn 5 Leute dem Ringträger helfen, dann tun das eben 5 Leute, 50 andere hören vielleicht davon, 100 andere sahen sie mal, etc. So eine Welt ist dann in sich geschlossen und logisch. Sie wäre aber in einem MMO logischerweise nicht vermittelbar. Wieso sollen o.a. 155 Leute Gebühren zahlen, "wenn nur die 5 die Story erleben"?

Korrekt .. und deswegen sind MMOs eben auf Platz 3 der Liste. Beim Vergleich zwischen WOW, AoC, Everquest und LOTRO kannst Du dann gerne die Story als Argument bringen, aber nicht beim Vergleich zwischen Genres hinsichtlich nem ganz anderen Kriterium.^^



> dazu kommt noch das du dich mit extrem vielen animierten emotes zusätzlich noch durch körpersprache ausdrücken kannst und das es ne menge zeug gibt das zum rp genutzt werden kann (zierwerk, erzeugnisse von spielern die wohl nur als rp items angesehen werdn können wie etwa pfeifenkraut usw.)


*abwinkend* Hab ich in Neverwinter Nights 2 alles auch, da sogar durch Spieler veränderbar. Jemand gründet ne Gilde und will einen eigenen Wappenrock mit eigenem Logo? Kein Problem. Sorry, aber die Möglichkeiten in LOTRO sind beim Quervergleich eher albern. Wie gesagt, vielleicht Argumente gegenüber WoW, aber darum ging es ja nicht in der Liste. Da stand einfach nur eine Kategorie für alle modernen MMOs. Die Abstufung innerhalb dieser Kategorie hat mich nicht wirklich interessiert.

Bezüglich RP - und nur darum ging es - gibt es tausend Sachen, die Du in NWN (aber mit fähigen Skriptern sogar in UO) machen kannst, die in LOTRO nicht gehen - und es gibt maximal eine Handvoll Sachen, die umgekehrt nicht gehen. Defacto fällt mir da eigentlich auch nur das Musikmachen mit ABC-Files ein bzw die hübsche Tastatursteuerung beim manuellen Dudeln. Gibt durchaus Versuche, sowas auch anderswo umzusetzen, aber die sind weniger hübsch. Ist nur kein Essential.



> AoC hat auch ein großes potential , es nutzt nur keiner


Ich glaub Du verwechselst einfach "sieht schön aus und hat ne gute Story" mit RP-Tauglichkeit. Dabei ist es eigentlich so, dass Dein Statement schon alles sagt: Die wichtigste und die vielleicht einzige unabänderliche Voraussetzung für RP-Tauglichkeit ist die RP-Bereitschaft Deiner Mitspieler. Wenn also in AoC die Möglichkeiten keiner nutzt, dann ist das Potenzial 0, weil Du wirst da einfach niel viel RP erleben. Maximal eben wieder in einer Kleingruppe, die sich verabredet. Aber das geht auch im Beate-Uhse-Chatkanal, da ist das Spiel relativ egal.



> die meisten free to play mmo´s sind meistens relativ storylose grinder


Stehen ja auch noch weiter dahinter.



> du willst mir noch net erzählen das WoW bessere möglichkeiten zum rp bietet oder ?


Steht ja auch nicht da. WOW stand in der selben Kategorie wie LOTRO. Und wenn man in WOW auf "die Aldor" spielt, stößt man sicherlich auf mehr RP als auf Belegaer. Man stößt auch auf viel mehr Störungen .. ich bin mir eigentlich recht sicher, dass ich das irgendwo auch hinlänglich beschrieb.

Für diese Liste aber, die ich machte, ist es ja offensichtlich, was ich sagen wollte: Diverse Nischen-MMOs und eben die reinen RP-Lösungen übertreffen sowohl WOW als auch LOTRO - welches davon sie deutlicher übertreffen, ist mir relativ egal.

-----------



OldboyX schrieb:


> Das hängt ganz davon ab was du mit "Free-Shards" meinst, da diese Bezeichnung sich eigentlich nur aus der UO Szene entwickelt hat. Prinzipiell sind "Privatserver" (die nicht vom MMO Hersteller selbst betrieben werden) von WoW oder Everquest etc. nicht am Rande der Legalität sondern schlicht illegal.
> Nur wenn ein MMO-Hersteller seine copyrights aufgibt/freigibt (oder Dritten eine Lizenz verkauft etc.) kann jeder(oder diese Dritten) seine eigenen Server betreiben.


Freeshards in UO sind inzwischen auch offiziell legal.
Freeshards (persistente Welten) in Neverwinter Nights 1/2 waren immer legal, waren sogar Vermarktungsargument beim Verkaufsstart (Packungsrückseite^^).

Und bezüglich den Toten: Es gibt auch heute noch gutbesuchte UO-Freeshards. Und die Leute werden da wohl nicht weggehen, denn es gibt schlicht kein anderes Spiel (außer NWN 1/2), zu dem sie wechselten könnten, ohne hinsichtlich IHREN Präferenzen DEUTLICHE Einbußen hinzunehmen, denn im Vergleich zu einem gut funktionierendem UO-Freeshard ist der Server Belegaer in Sachen RP (bei allen Vorteilen in anderer Hinsicht) ein schlechter Witz .. und für NWN gilt das Gleiche.


----------



## Squizzel (22. August 2009)

@parat:

Wenn du ein Script suchst um Musik in UO abspielen zu können, dann kann ich dir eines schicken. Es ist knapp 1 GB groß und Emulatorunabhängig. Files kann man zwar nicht abspielen, aber mit der Tastatur oder einem Midikeyboard ist Geklimper möglich.


----------



## Parat (24. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> @parat:
> 
> Wenn du ein Script suchst um Musik in UO abspielen zu können, dann kann ich dir eines schicken. Es ist knapp 1 GB groß und Emulatorunabhängig. Files kann man zwar nicht abspielen, aber mit der Tastatur oder einem Midikeyboard ist Geklimper möglich.


Hmmm, leider ist diesbezüglich NWN 2 UO einfach unterlegen. :-)

Ich kann Klicks etc abfangen, aber nicht direkt Tastendruck .. also die simple Funktion "wenn x gedrückt wird, spiele ton #" .. die klappt nicht. :-)     (Hat andere Vorteile dann)

Btw .. ne Art Laute / Orgel, die man per Klick bedientm also Klicks für Töne und Akkorde, hab ich sogar. Ne Skriptsprache könnte ich vielleicht sogar entwickeln ala ABC .. aber an LOTRO kommt das nicht ran, auch rein von Aufwand/ERtrag her nicht.

Nur .. braucht man auch nicht wirklich ... war gerade vorvorgestern auf einem gut besuchten Konzert IG. :-)

Aber Danke für das Angebot. :-)


----------

